# Jeremy ****ing Lin



## MarioChalmers

That is all. Discuss.


----------



## MarioChalmers

28 points 2 rebounds 8 assists and 8 turnovers today. Guy came from the D-League.


----------



## e-monk

Elijah Milsap - someone, please


----------



## 29380




----------



## Luke

Had no idea who this guy was until yesterday.


----------



## ChrisWoj

He was a fun story a year-plus ago. Good to see him getting a chance.


----------



## Kidd

Dude was undrafted and then went on to destroy the number 1 pick John Wall in the summer league. He also out-played Kemba Walker in college when Harvard played UConn. He could always play but was buried on the bench behind Ellis, Curry and Wright last season.

His emergence has made me want to follow the NBA again lol. He's the definition of the people's champ, seems to be a crowd favorite wherever he goes.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Dude is legit!

I hope he keeps going. It is great to have an asian that is not 7 ft something playing well and getting recognized!!!


----------



## Dre

Where is giordun. I've been hearing this guys name for 2 years and had no idea why. Hopefully he sticks on the roster


----------



## seifer0406

The Knicks should've started him a long time ago. Lin is at least a better point guard than guys like Iman Shumpert or Toney Douglas.


----------



## R-Star

seifer0406 said:


> The Knicks should've started him a long time ago. Lin is at least a better point guard than guys like Iman Shumpert or Toney Douglas.


Pretty early to be writing off Shumpert isn't it?


----------



## seifer0406

R-Star said:


> Pretty early to be writing off Shumpert isn't it?


He's not a point guard and shouldn't be used as one. D'Antoni wanted to use Melo as point forward and we know how that worked out.


----------



## R-Star

Shumpert does strike me more as a 2, but its way too early to pigeon hole him. I'm looking forward to seeing what he can do over the next few years. 

That being said, obviously if Asian Kobe can stay consistent, you've got to go with him.


----------



## Diable

Shumpert should probably be your sixth man since he's pretty much going to be the odd chucker out in the Knicks starting lineup. Lin was the only real PG on that roster, so it's hard to see how he never got a look when the lack of point guard play was wrecking that team.

I think Baron Davis had a serious setback which will keep out him indefinitely, so the Knicks need Lin to be for real.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Asian Kobe!?

WTF did that come from?

I'm afraid of statement like that that will hurt his image to the eyes of the public.


----------



## Dre

Shumpert is *not* a point guard. He can play though so keep him around


----------



## 29380

Lin and Kobe do share the same birthday.


----------



## R-Star

Dre said:


> Shumpert is *not* a point guard. He can play though so keep him around


If someone calms him down and gets him to quit chucking he could evolve into one. But I agree, more suited for the 2, or a scoring combo off the bench.


----------



## seifer0406

Diable said:


> Shumpert should probably be your sixth man since he's pretty much going to be the odd chucker out in the Knicks starting lineup. Lin was the only real PG on that roster, so it's hard to see how he never got a look when the lack of point guard play was wrecking that team.
> 
> I think Baron Davis had a serious setback which will keep out him indefinitely, so the Knicks need Lin to be for real.


If Shumpert just focus on defense(he's a good defender) he could've been a decent starting 2 for the Knicks right now. With Melo and Amare in the lineup it was just a bad fit for him playing PG since he has a shoot-first mentality and questionable shot selection on top of that.


----------



## 29380

I just hope Shump learns to drive more and how to finish it makes no sense for someone with his ability being primarily a jump shooter.


----------



## thaKEAF

Dre said:


> Where is giordun. I've been hearing this guys name for 2 years and had no idea why. Hopefully he sticks on the roster


Pretty much. The highlights vs. the Nets were great.


----------



## kbdullah

He first opened everyone's eyes when he balled in the Mavericks Summer League team and outplayed John Wall. Because the Mavericks had an excess of guards, and he wanted playing time, he went to Golden State. Not sure what happened after that, or why he didn't get playing time. 

I'm not surprised he's doing well, but I am surprised he is scoring so much.


----------



## gi0rdun

It is ridiculous that Jeremy Lin could follow up his career performance with a 28-8 game. I cheered for him early in his career because he was Asian-American and came from the same town that I went to high school in. Kind of wrote him off after the Warriors waived him. I've watched him play garbage minutes and he was never a game changer... Just a fifth body on the court. He wasn't a liability but he wasn't particularly productive. One positive was that when he was sent to the D-League, he absolutely tore it up. Some NBA projects (Thabeet) can't even be productive in the D-League.

His game against the Nets was really out of the blue and I've seen his highlights from that game probably five times. Heard he was getting the start tonight so I tuned in since tip off. He's a different player, probably a product of playing under D'Antoni. He felt more and more comfortable with the ball in his hands as the game went on, and started being a little too wild (7-8 turnovers? He had 0 in the first half). He's always been a decent finisher around the hoop, he only hits jump shots if he's open, pretty quick first step. He really knows how to play the game, and he had a lot of great passes throughout the whole game.

I know it's a small sample size but I would be really happy for him if he could be the starter for the Knicks. I think he belongs in this league. I'm projecting a career similar to Rafer Alston in terms of being a reliable starter or excellent back up. They have similar strengths and faults in their game. It'll be interesting to see how the rest of Jeremy's season goes.


----------



## Kidd

He's not beating anyone down the floor from end to end but he can out-quick a lot of guys in a half court situation with his first step and jerky fakes which is perhaps more impressive.


----------



## jayk009

he is a baller; I <3 him


----------



## OneBadLT123

Of course, the Rockets cut him this season to keep Johnny Flynn...

****ing wonderful


----------



## Noyze

OneBadLT123 said:


> Of course, the Rockets cut him this season to keep Johnny Flynn...
> 
> ****ing wonderful


Rofl!!!


----------



## simply_amazing

Nice write up, but I don't buy the Rafer comparison at all. Rafer is much shorter, and got by in the league primarily because of his athletic ability. He was also a terrible shooter, and didn't really have a point guard's mind set. He was forced to play the point because of his height. 

D'Antoni has been pure garbage with the Knicks, but Lin could very well save his job if he keeps this up.



gi0rdun said:


> It is ridiculous that Jeremy Lin could follow up his career performance with a 28-8 game. I cheered for him early in his career because he was Asian-American and came from the same town that I went to high school in. Kind of wrote him off after the Warriors waived him. I've watched him play garbage minutes and he was never a game changer... Just a fifth body on the court. He wasn't a liability but he wasn't particularly productive. One positive was that when he was sent to the D-League, he absolutely tore it up. Some NBA projects (Thabeet) can't even be productive in the D-League.
> 
> His game against the Nets was really out of the blue and I've seen his highlights from that game probably five times. Heard he was getting the start tonight so I tuned in since tip off. He's a different player, probably a product of playing under D'Antoni. He felt more and more comfortable with the ball in his hands as the game went on, and started being a little too wild (7-8 turnovers? He had 0 in the first half). He's always been a decent finisher around the hoop, he only hits jump shots if he's open, pretty quick first step. He really knows how to play the game, and he had a lot of great passes throughout the whole game.
> 
> I know it's a small sample size but I would be really happy for him if he could be the starter for the Knicks. I think he belongs in this league. I'm projecting a career similar to Rafer Alston in terms of being a reliable starter or excellent back up. They have similar strengths and faults in their game. It'll be interesting to see how the rest of Jeremy's season goes.


----------



## seifer0406




----------



## Mrs. Thang

gi0rdun said:


> It is ridiculous that Jeremy Lin could follow up his career performance with a 28-8 game. I cheered for him early in his career because he was Asian-American and came from the same town that I went to high school in. Kind of wrote him off after the Warriors waived him. I've watched him play garbage minutes and he was never a game changer... Just a fifth body on the court. He wasn't a liability but he wasn't particularly productive. One positive was that when he was sent to the D-League, he absolutely tore it up. Some NBA projects (Thabeet) can't even be productive in the D-League.
> 
> His game against the Nets was really out of the blue and I've seen his highlights from that game probably five times. Heard he was getting the start tonight so I tuned in since tip off. He's a different player, probably a product of playing under D'Antoni. He felt more and more comfortable with the ball in his hands as the game went on, and started being a little too wild (7-8 turnovers? He had 0 in the first half). He's always been a decent finisher around the hoop, he only hits jump shots if he's open, pretty quick first step. He really knows how to play the game, and he had a lot of great passes throughout the whole game.
> 
> I know it's a small sample size but I would be really happy for him if he could be the starter for the Knicks. I think he belongs in this league. I'm projecting a career similar to Rafer Alston in terms of being a reliable starter or excellent back up. They have similar strengths and faults in their game. It'll be interesting to see how the rest of Jeremy's season goes.


Would you say he's like a right-handed, left-handed Isiah Thomas?


----------



## Dre

Rafer turned into a very good 3 point shooter


----------



## e-monk

just picked up Lin for my yahoo squad - hope he keeps it up (since I have Gallinari, Melo, Eric Gordon, and Nene all on my bench injured and my first round pick is suspended for two games for accidentally stepping on the face of an argentine)


----------



## Bogg

e-monk said:


> just picked up Lin for my yahoo squad - hope he keeps it up (since I have Gallinari, Melo, Eric Gordon, and Nene all on my bench injured and my first round pick is suspended for two games for accidentally stepping on the face of an argentine)


Yea, that wasn't an accident......


----------



## seifer0406

Scola should've been suspended too for flopping. The reason why Scola was on the floor was because he flopped.


----------



## Bogg

seifer0406 said:


> Scola should've been suspended too for flopping. The reason why Scola was on the floor was because he flopped.


Well, that's an entirely different issue that also needs to be addressed.


----------



## e-monk

Bogg said:


> Yea, that wasn't an accident......


really? are you sure?


because duh


----------



## Kidd




----------



## e-monk

nice instincts on display at the 1:38 mark against the Nets


----------



## Seuss

Amazing how clueless Deron Williams looked when guarding him. I think it's safe to say that he will continue to be productive with D'Antoni and the Knicks.


----------



## Bogg

e-monk said:


> really? are you sure?
> 
> 
> because duh


You're just cranky because your fantasy team isn't doing well.


----------



## simply_amazing

Dre said:


> Rafer turned into a very good 3 point shooter


No, he didn't. He was a career mid 30% 3 point shooter.


----------



## Jamel Irief

He's being scouted now. He won't top 25 points again. More likely the world ends or spo lavishes Bosh's butthole.


----------



## e-monk

Bogg said:


> You're just cranky because your fantasy team isn't doing well.


I'm 6 and 0 - but yeah things are looking a little grim all of a sudden


----------



## Bogg

e-monk said:


> I'm 6 and 0 - but yeah things are looking a little grim all of a sudden


Oh, well, I'm glad you built up a nice cushion, maybe you can weather the storm. Who do you have still active?


----------



## Knick Killer

Harvard grad and NBA player...I wish I was perfect at life.


----------



## e-monk

Jeremy Lin? (Kyrie Irving)

I just dropped Gerald Henderson to pick up Lin

also just picked up Vince Carter during his nice little run but I think he's coming back down to earth now


----------



## e-monk

and I just lost out on a Greivis Vasquez waiver wire bid to someone with higher priority


----------



## simply_amazing

Knick_Killer31 said:


> Harvard grad and NBA player...I wish I was perfect at life.


You forgot coverboy of every NY newspaper, and the toast of Madison Square Garden.


----------



## e-monk

and angelina Jolie said she's leaving Pitt for him and everything


----------



## simply_amazing

Angelina's an anorexic drug skank. Jeremy can do better.


----------



## Dre

simply_amazing said:


> No, he didn't. He was a career mid 30% 3 point shooter.


Two years in the 20s at the start of his career will lower an average

He was far from terrible


----------



## simply_amazing

Dre said:


> Two years in the 20s at the start of his career will lower an average
> 
> He was far from terrible


First you say he was a "very good" 3 pt. shooter and now you claim that he's "far from terrible." You don't have a clue what you're talking about. 

I don't give a rat's ass about Rafer anyway.


----------



## yodurk

Happy to see a fan favorite like Lin make an impact and get a chance like this.

I am hoping D'Antoni and the pressure to win in NY doesn't force them to run this kid into the ground. Would much rather see them play him modest minutes, maybe 30/game, and keep in position to succeed. He is helping to energize them for sure, but I doubt he is going to be the long-term hero. Sooner or later, teams will adjust and start paying more attention to him.


----------



## carrrnuttt

Here's a good article about him and also includes how some of his teammates feel about his game: http://www.wallstreetjournal.de/art...9591756796050.html?mod=WSJ_article_MoreIn_NFL



> Those who have defended him say that Lin has an extremely rare arsenal of moves—the byproduct of posture, bent knees and peculiar fundamentals. And while being a dribbling expert sounds as exciting as being a chef who specializes in porridge, Lin has made it a devastating art. Knicks guard Iman Shumpert, who first guarded Lin during lockout exhibition games and now does in practice, said his possessions play out like this: When he's close to the basket, he starts an "in-and-out" dribble with his knees bent and his arm straight forward, creating the idea he can go inside or outside—and he does both. All of this is combined with what Jerome Jordan calls a "lethal first step." Lin is, in short, the NBA's undetectable star.
> 
> "He's got these moves—he's so fast and he's not playing high, he's playing so low that he's attacking your knees with this dribble. It's in a place where as soon as you make a move he just blows past you," Shumpert said. "To be that low, to have it that far out with your arms, it's pretty rare. I've never seen it."
> 
> Shumpert, known as a good defender, said there's nothing you can do to take his dribble away and he does not let up. Lin has other moves, with teammates praising his crossover dribble. When he uses these moves to get to the basket (and he always gets there), he does one of three things: finishes at the rim; passes to center Tyson Chandler, who will be open due to the defense collapsing on Lin; or finding an outside shooter, who is the most open of all due to Lin's penetration.


----------



## Ballaholic954

Just one game, he showed alottt of potential. If he keeps it consisten the knicks have a good amount of power


----------



## rynobot

The thing about Jeremy Lin is that he is a basketball player who plays basketball on a basketball court with a basketball in MSG full of basketball fans who cheer him for playing basketball.

Basketball
Basketball
Basketball


----------



## Wade County

Well, lets see what the kid does tonight. Lets not hail him the messiah just yet...


----------



## FSH

23 4 10 tonight


----------



## Wade County

Alright, 3/3 aint bad :laugh:


----------



## 29380

Jeremy Lin (last 3 games): 25.3 PPG 8.3 APG 3.7 RPG


----------



## Dre

simply_amazing said:


> First you say he was a "very good" 3 pt. shooter and now you claim that he's "far from terrible." You don't have a clue what you're talking about.
> 
> I don't give a rat's ass about Rafer anyway.


I obviously backed off the first statement after seeing what you posted about his percentage


----------



## Adam

Is he going to play for China in the Olympics?


----------



## Dre

He better...come on son he's lookin good but there's no way he ever plays for us


----------



## 29380

He is Taiwanese I think.


----------



## Adam

Knicks4life said:


> He is Taiwanese I think.


I'm sure he has somebody Chinese in his family. A grandparent is enough.


----------



## Diable

It's really easy to get in the Olympics, but the way the Chinese run their Olympic program they probably wouldn't want anyone if they could not threaten to send their parents to a freaking concentration camp. They really want to totally control all of their athletes.


----------



## Dre

NBA roleplayers be goin waaay back to try to play elsewhere


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Happy for the kid. He's from Palo Alto here in Cali.


----------



## e-monk

taiwanese so he could play for china?

do people here just have no grasp of global politics?

actually he could play for team usa - also he is very welcome on my injury plagued fantasy squad


----------



## Adam

e-monk said:


> taiwanese so he could play for china?
> 
> do people here just have no grasp of global politics?


He can play for China if he has a Chinese grandparent. It's not a complicated concept. It happens all the time. Taiwan isn't in the Olympics for basketball so they don't matter here.


----------



## Diable

Technically the PRC doesn't acknowledge the independence of Taiwan and I am not quite sure that we do in a specific way. I am sure that they are a member of the IOC though.


----------



## Blue

Lin > Melo


----------



## ChosenFEW

i was avoiding this thread because it was just one game, but thats 3 games in a row.


the dude is on a major high right now. he should go full buzz on that haircut though.


----------



## Pioneer10

Trade Melo for Howard. The Knicks defense is so much better without Anthony and Amare in there (in particular Melo).

Amazing how Chandler has turned his career around. Took him a long time but the dude is playing like people thought he would when he came out of high school. One year in a winning environment and it looks like good vibes for him have continued.


----------



## kbdullah

Next up for the Knicks...Lakers and D. Fisher. After that Minny, Toronto, Sacto, New Orleans. Lakers can't defend the PG so he'll do well again, and after that there's a handful of teams that aren't fond of defense. This trend could continue a while.


----------



## sylaw

Jamel Irief said:


> He's being scouted now. He won't top 25 points again. More likely the world ends or spo lavishes Bosh's butthole.


Good call on that one. They kept him in check real good and only let him get 23 tonight on 14 shots. The scouting is paying off.


----------



## Dre

He's getting a lot of those points walking down broadway untouched. There's going to come a point where a team really hinders his path to the basket...let's see what he does.


----------



## simply_amazing

No one plays defense in the NBA until the playoffs. 

And no, what Shane Battier does is not called 'playing defense.' It's called 'let's watch a scrub with no talent kick another player in the nuts while the ref isn't looking.'


----------



## Dre

***** please. If nobody plays defense how are the Sixers and Bulls winning games


----------



## simply_amazing

I love me some Thibs. Yeah, and Noah is really tearing it up right now, I have to admit that. Sarcasm. 

I haven't watched the Sixers play in over a decade. 

And don't call me *****.


----------



## seifer0406

Adam said:


> He can play for China if he has a Chinese grandparent. It's not a complicated concept. It happens all the time. Taiwan isn't in the Olympics for basketball so they don't matter here.


I'm not exactly sure but I think China doesn't allow dual citizenship whereas Taiwan does. I'm sure Lin wouldn't want to give up his American passport so if he's going to play it's going to be for Taiwan.

Also to my knowledge he almost played for Taiwan last summer. He had a knee injury and decided not to.

Lin's parents are from Taiwan and his grandparents are one of those Chinese people that escaped China when the Commies took over. About 15-20% of the people in Taiwan (myself included) share that type of background. So as far as I'm concerned the guy is of Taiwanese descent.


----------



## Jamel Irief

sylaw said:


> Good call on that one. They kept him in check real good and only let him get 23 tonight on 14 shots. The scouting is paying off.


Not sure what Asian country you're from, but it was a good call. It won't happen over night.


----------



## seifer0406

Jamel Irief's breath smells like Spoelstra's whip.


----------



## Jamel Irief

seifer0406 said:


> Jamel Irief's breath smells like Spoelstra's whip.


I would have to be wrong first. Then yeah.


----------



## Ballscientist

Did Lin graduate from Harvard University?


----------



## Ben




----------



## Baron Davis

seifer0406 said:


> I'm not exactly sure but I think China doesn't allow dual citizenship whereas Taiwan does. I'm sure Lin wouldn't want to give up his American passport so if he's going to play it's going to be for Taiwan.
> 
> Also to my knowledge he almost played for Taiwan last summer. He had a knee injury and decided not to.
> 
> Lin's parents are from Taiwan and his grandparents are one of those Chinese people that escaped China when the Commies took over. About 15-20% of the people in Taiwan (myself included) share that type of background. So as far as I'm concerned the guy is of Taiwanese descent.


yeah agreed, he's 100% taiwanese. his grandmother has been my family doctor for my entire life, she'd always print out articles of him and give them to me whenever I went to get a checkup or whatever. she's real proud of him. i doubt he'll ever play for china.
she invited me to go see him at a harvard vs columbia game 3 years ago but it was on valentine's day and i was busy, and damn do i regret it. well, now i'm just rambling. glad to see him finally get some playing time, and i hope he continues to crush.


----------



## Diable

I like that sig...it's hilarious


----------



## BenDengGo

knicks starting with an harvard/stanford backcourt, interesting.


----------



## Bubbles




----------



## 29380




----------



## 29380

Jeremy Lin has a Fathead


----------



## kbdullah

Could there possibly be a better situation in the world for Jeremy Lin? If he wasn't on a major-market team, people's ears would be perking up, but these internet memes and SportsCenter segments wouldn't be what they are. Plus he's in a point-guard friendly system w/ D'Antoni on a team that desperately needs a point guard.


----------



## Blue

All he does is win


----------



## Seanzie

Blue said:


> All he does is *Lin*


Fixed.


----------



## simply_amazing

Shao-*Lin* warrior, baby...


----------



## Noyze

So happy for dude. He worked hard to get to this point, the Knicks are winning and he stays focused.


----------



## Dre

Pioneer10 said:


> Trade Melo for Howard. The Knicks defense is so much better without Anthony and Amare in there (in particular Melo).
> 
> Amazing how Chandler has turned his career around. Took him a long time but the dude is playing like people thought he would when he came out of high school. One year in a winning environment and it looks like good vibes for him have continued.


So you would go with a Chandler-Howard frontcourt?


----------



## John

Brian said:


> He's not beating anyone down the floor from end to end but he can out-quick a lot of guys in a half court situation with his first step and jerky fakes which is perhaps more impressive.


His fakes will not be effective once teams decided to play him as a regular second option let alone first option defensively.


----------



## Adam

John said:


> His fakes will not be effective once teams decided to play him as a regular second option let alone first option defensively.


John the self-loathing asian.


----------



## smackaine

What's not to like? A proper Cinderella story.

Spin move was pretty hot as well, kid's got moves. Kobe on him for the rest of the game, according to the TNT crew. 25/10 I predict.


----------



## OneBadLT123

Once again.. I want to say the Rockets waived him to keep Johnn Flynn


----------



## Adam

Not a big deal. He wouldn't do anything in Houston's system and Kyle Lowry is better and commands all the minutes.


----------



## Dre

Yeah there's no way he would've gotten oncourt for you to see what he had barring injury


----------



## smackaine

4th straight 20-point game. Well done Jeremy!


----------



## Basel

Linsanity is taking over the NBA.


----------



## BeastMode

A star is being born, lol. J-Lin for MVP.


----------



## Noyze

the sign said

*L*egend
*I*n 
*N*ew York

Hero from Harvard.

How many nick names does this dude have now?


----------



## seifer0406

lol I think Lin might be an allstar starter next year ala Yao Ming.


----------



## jayk009

New York is now Lin City..
.....


----------



## Kidd

Jeremy Lin outplaying Kobe and leading the Knicks to victory after Kobe dissed him yesterday.

****ing amazing.


----------



## Dre

I was thinking about that kinda...if he keeps it up on a 16 ppg level or something close to that when everyone gets back.

It's interesting there are tons of fringe players and you never remember them all...but for some reason I'd see his name every so often going to this or that team and remembered it.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Hey Kobe!!! Lin who????

Linpossible!!!!!


----------



## Dee-Zy

Dude has a chance to avg 20ppg!!!


----------



## seifer0406




----------



## rynobot

Trade Melo or Amare ASAP. You don't need them you got Lin!


----------



## Blue

Warriors shoulda kept him, hes better than Curry.


----------



## Dre

Cmon now


----------



## hroz

This is seriously impossible this guy would get player of the week if there was an award.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Better pass first PG than Curry. 

Lin is averaging 28.5ppg, 8apg, 1.75spg on 57.5fg%

Insane!!!!!!

LinPossible!


----------



## Adam

hroz said:


> This is seriously impossible this guy would get player of the week if there was an award.


You mean like the Player of the Week award?


----------



## jayk009

Leading a team to 4 straight wins without their 2 best players is impressive even though the teams have been pretty weak. LA is probably the most legit team out of the 4, and Lin had his best game.

Right now his confidence level is so high, I really hope he can maintain this.

This really shows that alot of the fringe players in the NBA can actually do something if given a chance, but one thing different about Lin is his bball IQ seems to be high which gives him a higher chance to succeed.


----------



## Kidd

lol


----------



## Dee-Zy

Jazz ain't too shabby either.


----------



## Adam

jayk009 said:


> Leading a team to 4 straight wins without their 2 best players is impressive even though the teams have been pretty weak. LA is probably the most legit team out of the 4, and Lin had his best game.
> 
> Right now his confidence level is so high, I really hope he can maintain this.
> 
> This really shows that alot of the fringe players in the NBA can actually do something if given a chance, but one thing different about Lin is his bball IQ seems to be high which gives him a higher chance to succeed.


It shows how overrated some guys are who get all the shots and hold the basketball and do nothing but lose games and get recognized with All-Star selections.


----------



## hroz

Just quickly I would keep Amare they are going to hook up really well offensively watch Lin's assists go up when Amare returns. Plus the backup bigs arent exactly talented though Jeffries and Novak have stepped up since Amare's injury.

But if Carmelo proves to be a ball stop then trade him for an expiring I don't care. Walker Shumpert Fields Douglas is a fine wing rotation. With Davis able to play SG as well. hell trade Carmelo for another wing.


----------



## hroz

Adam said:


> You mean like the Player of the Week award?


Is there one?

I know there is a Rookie of the week award but havent heard of a player of the week award?


----------



## Blue

Yeah, this is Lin's team now


----------



## Pioneer10

It's interesting that the Knicks suddenly turn into a very tough defensive teams sans Anthony and Amare. When you're able to throw out Chandler, Jeffries, and Fields out there you have a good defenders at all the frontcourt spots with a DPOY candidate anchoring.

Throw in a little Lin on offense and boom the Knicks looks worlds better


----------



## BigE

*#LINSANITY*


----------



## OneBadLT123

Crazy how the Knicks look like a much better balanced team without Amare and Melo out there. It just shows that those two simply can not work together.


----------



## Dre

Over

Board


See what I did there?


----------



## jayk009

LA has really been the only quality win so far. I wonder how they do against some of the better teams in the league.


----------



## 29380

The Jazz are a good team.


----------



## hroz

Jazz might beat the Lakers this season.

Plus Lin did it against Wall and Williams.
Not exactly terrible PGs. 

I am so high on this kid right now. 
Hope he doesn't end up being better than Lowry.

Frankly my only concern.


----------



## Dre

It's not just about the PGs he face though. They're not playing streetball. If there's weak interior play behind the PGs he can get into the lane all he wants.


----------



## 29380

:laugh:


----------



## gi0rdun

http://offthebench.nbcsports.com/20...rookie-cards-as-one-sells-for-sells-for-1000/

I totally remember wanting to buy one of these a few months ago when they were around $10 but I told myself I wasn't going to waste $10 on a stupid basketball card.


----------



## Dre

Didn't you talk to him online or some shit....


----------



## Kidd

Dre said:


> It's not just about the PGs he face though. They're not playing streetball. If there's weak interior play behind the PGs he can get into the lane all he wants.


I was saying this the whole time to some of my friends who were way too high on him for the first three games. But scoring 38 against a Lakers team with Bynum and Gasol down low is impressive.


----------



## 29380




----------



## seifer0406

I read on some Chinese website that said "Chinese stars Jeremy Lin and Yi JianLian combined for 40 points tonight."


----------



## Noyze

^^ 
hahahaha


----------



## Noyze

Did they really call tonights game The Black Mamba vs. The Dragon? lol


----------



## 29380

From now on instead of drafting the Knicks should just sign players the Warriors waive first Starks now Lin.


----------



## Noyze

hroz said:


> Jazz might beat the Lakers this season.
> 
> *Plus Lin did it against Wall and Williams.*
> Not exactly terrible PGs.
> 
> I am so high on this kid right now.
> Hope he doesn't end up being better than Lowry.
> 
> Frankly my only concern.


Not the first time either

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=PvkXmMcGfLo#!


----------



## Basel

Dre said:


> Didn't you talk to him online or some shit....


He met him. Posted about it in the million post thread.


----------



## Kidd

He talked to him on Facebook chat too.


----------



## ~Styles~

Jamel Irief said:


> He's being scouted now. He won't top 25 points again. More likely the world ends or spo lavishes Bosh's butthole.


No less, on your boys.


----------



## Tragedy

jayk009 said:


> LA has really been the only quality win so far. I wonder how they do against some of the better teams in the league.


I don't get this. On any given night, any team can win. Without your two best players any teams chances drop significantly. So when you're missing your two top players any win is a quality win.


----------



## Diable

If you want to nitpick about it they've beat two teams that are terrible and two teams that are really bad on the road. Between then LAL and Utah are 6-17 on the road and I think that most of those wins are against lesser competition. I watched that Jazz game and I can tell you that Utah played atrociously in that game, especially on defense. The Wizards could barely be accused of playing defense, and I don't think we could say that the Lakers did a good job either.


----------



## seifer0406

I don't get the "quality wins" argument. The Knicks are a sub .500 team missing their 2 best players. Any win for them right now is a quality win. With the exception of Tyson Chandler nobody on that Knicks squad can get a starting job anywhere in the league.


----------



## hroz

NOTE
I think winning away from MSG is what he needs to show now.


----------



## sylaw

Jamel Irief said:


> Not sure what Asian country you're from, but it was a good call. It won't happen over night.


When you're right, you're right. :rotf:


----------



## yodurk

Lin's play is really great for the NBA; maybe exactly what the league needed to regenerate some buzz after the lockout. 

I am still doubtful he will keep this up long-term, but worst case he's pretty much secured a permanent backup PG position with regular PT the rest of his career. More likely, he has a golden opportunity to be a long-term starting PG for a long time. That is nothing to be ashamed about, I'm happy for the guy. Very impressive how he stuck it to Kobe after the pre-game remarks...38 pts, wow.


----------



## ChosenFEW

Diable said:


> If you want to nitpick about it they've beat two teams that are terrible and two teams that are really bad on the road. Between then LAL and Utah are 6-17 on the road and I think that most of those wins are against lesser competition. I watched that Jazz game and I can tell you that Utah played atrociously in that game, especially on defense. The Wizards could barely be accused of playing defense, and I don't think we could say that the Lakers did a good job either.


if you want to nitpick, the knicks aren't exactly the miami heat here. they're playing dudes who would be coming off the bench and they are on a 4 game win streak with a PG avg 25 and shooting over 50%....


----------



## rynobot

What impresses me about Lin is how hard he plays. This guy is trying is hardest and has I high basketball IQ. Anyplayer who plays that hard with I high basketball IQ and has some ability is going to do well in the NBA. 

Ball Hard or go home.


----------



## Jamel Irief

I think he'll last in the NBA for sure now. He reminds me of a less athletic Tyreke Evans.

What amazes me is why the Knicks waited so long before they gave him a shot.


----------



## Jamel Irief

sylaw said:


> When you're right, you're right. :rotf:


Asian pride over Laker pride? you should be ashamed!


----------



## GrandKenyon6

This guy is just another Flip Murray.


----------



## Jamel Irief

GrandKenyon6 said:


> This guy is just another Flip Murray.


Agreed, but Flip was a role player for about what... 6-7 years? Lin can have the same career.


----------



## rynobot

Except "Ronald" was an idiot with a basketball who was a chucker. Atleast Lin knows what pass and assist means.


----------



## e-monk

Im interested in seeing what happens when the ball hog comes back


----------



## rynobot

e-monk said:


> Im interested in seeing what happens when the ball hog comes back


My hatred for Melo will increase.


----------



## GrandKenyon6

rynobot said:


> Except "Ronald" was an idiot with a basketball who was a chucker. Atleast Lin knows what pass and assist means.


Beside the point. Flip came out of nowhere and was averaging 20ppg filling in for an injured Ray Allen and had several game winners. He came back to Earth and so will Lin.


----------



## rynobot

Gotcha. Flip was never a pg really averaging like 2.5 apg while shooting 40% with a career high of points.


----------



## Jamel Irief

rynobot said:


> Gotcha. Flip was never a pg really averaging like 2.5 apg while shooting 40% with a career high of 31. Ppg.


No one was comparing them in terms of playing style.


----------



## Dee-Zy

If Lin could be a solid starter in the NBA, that will be huge for the NBA and the Asian community.

All I am asking for. Just as long as he is not Sun Yu you Yi Jianlian


----------



## Dre

This is right on time for the NBA though. Maybe Stern and Dolan conspired during the lockout and held him back for this moment 
:yep:

If it weren't for him the big story would probably be LeBron and Perkins back and forth...instead they're dominating Sports Center.


----------



## 29380

Blake Griffin needs to bow out of the Rookie-Sophomore games and let Lin get his spot.


----------



## Noyze

Plz don't bring Melo back early, let dude sit on the bench and hopefully learn something. This brand of basketball the Knicks are displaying is very entertaining. They share the ball, they're playing defense and they are winning.


----------



## BenDengGo

lin vs rubio is going to be interesting. does lin play d?


----------



## 29380

BenDengGo said:


> lin vs rubio is going to be interesting. does lin play d?


Yeah


----------



## jayk009

he reminds me of tony parker, just not as good of a finisher or as fast.


----------



## 29380

I see where you are coming from on the fast part but Lin is an excellent finisher that is good at absorbing contract.


----------



## jayk009

I'm not saying Lin is a bad finisher, he is definately above average, but Tony Parker is probably the best finishing pg around the rim in the league.


----------



## sylaw

Jamel Irief said:


> Asian pride over Laker pride? you should be ashamed!


I'm Asian because I made positive posts about him? I like players from everywhere. I guess it means I'm mixed by your logic. I guess your negative posts about him also means you're racist against Asians. :sarcasm: And no, I wasn't rooting for him to rip the Lakers a new one. I never root against my team. I was hoping he would do it the following game so I can rub it in your face afterwards. :bsmile:


----------



## Jamel Irief

sylaw said:


> I'm Asian because I made positive posts about him? I like players from everywhere. I guess it means I'm mixed by your logic. I guess your negative posts about him also means you're racist against Asians. :sarcasm: And no, I wasn't rooting for him to rip the Lakers a new one. I never root against my team. I was hoping he would do it the following game so I can rub it in your face afterwards. :bsmile:


Are you not Asian? It's weird for you to be so defensive about him if you're not. What did I say that was negative about him? That he'll slow down when teams start scouting him? Is that really bashing him?


----------



## seifer0406

Jamel Irief said:


> Are you not Asian? It's weird for you to be so defensive about him if you're not. What did I say that was negative about him? That he'll slow down when teams start scouting him? Is that really bashing him?


Heres a Jeremy Lin joke for you:

What kind of people makes the sound "gerr-dom gerr-dom gerr-dom"?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

20pts 8asts 6rebs in another win.

The kid has been a revelation.


----------



## Kidd

Hit the free throw to put them up one.


----------



## sylaw

Jamel Irief said:


> Are you not Asian? It's weird for you to be so defensive about him if you're not. What did I say that was negative about him? That he'll slow down when teams start scouting him? Is that really bashing him?


How am I defensive about him? Please quote me where I was. You're much more defensive than I am since you claimed you made a good call even after barely being right 1 game into your prediction. It would be nice to see you admitting to be wrong for once instead of changing the subject. What I am is of no concern to you and isn't really relevant to the conversation. But nice try there. 

I'm just messing with you because you made a silly post about how it was almost impossible for him to score 25 again. Melo and Amare are both out so he'll be the primary scorer for the team for the time being. I think the kid can play so it's not entirely unlikely he can't score 25 points one more time the rest of the season. If you meant he won't score 25 points again for the rest of his career that would mean your post was even more hilarious than I had imagined. 

Also, I think saying it's more likely the world ends before he scores 25 a game is fairly negative. It comes off like he can't play or is getting lucky.


----------



## FSH

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> 20pts 8asts 6rebs in another win.
> 
> The kid has been a revelation.


dude got to cut down on the TOs...but im guess when he starts more and get Amare back to play p&r with that will happen


----------



## Jamel Irief

sylaw said:


> How am I defensive about him? Please quote me where I was. You're much more defensive than I am since you claimed you made a good call even after barely being right 1 game into your prediction. It would be nice to see you admitting to be wrong for once instead of changing the subject. What I am is of no concern to you and isn't really relevant to the conversation. But nice try there.
> 
> I'm just messing with you because you made a silly post about how it was almost impossible for him to score 25 again. Melo and Amare are both out so he'll be the primary scorer for the team for the time being. I think the kid can play so it's not entirely unlikely he can't score 25 points one more time the rest of the season. If you meant he won't score 25 points again for the rest of his career that would mean your post was even more hilarious than I had imagined.
> 
> Also, I think saying it's more likely the world ends before he scores 25 a game is fairly negative. It comes off like he can't play or is getting lucky.


Relax, it was an inside joke with the thread starter.

So you ARE Asian!


----------



## Dre

What's crazy is he's not the only one who could shake up the NBA if given the perfect storm he's been given. You don't get in the NBA without being able to play. You wonder who else is wasting away


----------



## Jamel Irief

Dre said:


> What's crazy is he's not the only one who could shake up the NBA if given the perfect storm he's been given. You don't get in the NBA without being able to play. You wonder who else is wasting away


There aren't a lot of players with that mix of confidence and smarts that are wasting away on benches right now.


----------



## 29380

Lin's last five games 26.8 ppg 8 apg 4.2 rpg 4.6 topg 2 spg 51.5 FG% *39 mpg*

Wish Toney Douglas did not suck so much so Lin could get some more time to rest.


----------



## hobojoe

Just bought mine.


----------



## MarioChalmers

Jamel Irief said:


> Relax, it was an inside joke with the thread starter.
> 
> So you ARE Asian!


You asked for it!


----------



## 29380

> Jeremy Lin's 109 points in first four starts is most since the NBA/ABA merger in 1976, per ESPN. Old mark of 101 held by Allen Iverson


..


----------



## Jamel Irief

gian said:


> You asked for it!


Bosh's butthole must be pretty raw by now.


----------



## Dre

Jamel Irief said:


> There aren't a lot of players with that mix of confidence and smarts that are wasting away on benches right now.


Didn't say a lot...but he's not the only one I don't think that could step into a breach.


----------



## e-monk

but none of them are Lakers


----------



## Dre




----------



## Dre

Metta World Peace said:


> You can read it all right here, but the best part is at the end, when World Peace was asked if the Lakers have been talking about Lin in their locker room. His answer veered directly into fashion suggestions and didn't stop until it careened right into crazytown:
> 
> A: Do we talk about him? Yeah, we talk about him. We think he needs a better haircut. I don't like that style. You're in New York, the fashion capital. Change your haircut, OK? You're a star now. Wear some shades. Shades, OK? Put down the nerdy Harvard book glasses. Put on some black shades, OK? With some leather pants. Change your style. Fashion.
> 
> Q: Do you wear leather pants?
> 
> A: No, I won't wear them, but he should wear leather pants. He's the type of guy who should wear leather pants, some nice shoes and change his fashion. You're Jeremy Lin, for godsakes. You know what I'm saying? You know? Put down that law book, stop reading the New York Times and start reading the Daily News. Newsday, that's the one. I like that one because there's always color in that one. What else? Wall Street Journal. Get some swag. You're in New York City. Put your hat to the back, too. Put your hat on backwards. Come to practice with your pants sagging and just tell them, 'I don't feel like practicing.' Practice? You know? Practice? And wear an Iverson jersey. You know? Come to practice with a cigar. Lit. 'I'm Jeremy Lin.' You know? He should change."


:2worf:


----------



## Adam

^Well we've found out the person behind the Ballscientist gimmick.


----------



## bball2223

> "Come to practice with your pants sagging and just tell them, 'I don't feel like practicing.' Practice? You know? Practice? And wear an Iverson jersey. You know? Come to practice with a cigar. Lit. 'I'm Jeremy Lin.' You know? He should change."


:2ti:


----------



## BlakeJesus

Dre said:


> :2worf:


That's comedic gold right there, god damn.


----------



## Dee-Zy




----------



## 29380

The Knicks will not win a championship it is more likely that the world ends or Erik Spoelstra lavishes Bosh's asshole.


----------



## Wade County

Im hearing way too much about Spo and Bosh's asshole on this forum :yep:


----------



## Ben

Holy shit, that Artest quote is amazing.


----------



## John

Adam said:


> John the self-loathing asian.


When a guy has to pick up his dribble and do a turn around jumper when driving in as a PG to get his 2 point, will you think he will have the time and room to do that once teams play him as a Chris Paul or Deron Willaims?

Dont be silly, he is now on honey moon. His quickness is just not an NBA first teir PG. Ane his durability to play night in and night out??? Asian can play defense? Dont be silly man!


----------



## e-monk

have you actually watched the guy play at all? he's got an amazing first step, great handle and he's shifty as hell - he'll be fine


----------



## Jamel Irief

Wade County said:


> Im hearing way too much about Spo and Bosh's asshole on this forum :yep:


Spo and Bosh's asshole is the new HB of the forum. Predict something using that and it's bound to be incorrect.

BTW I like how it switched from "lashing" his butthole to "lavishing" it.


----------



## 29380

*Jerry West on Jeremy Lin: “My God, he’s a tremendous player”*


> -If you know Jerry West, you know he loves great basketball and he especially loves the players who create those moments and shake up the sports world.
> 
> If you know West, you know he has to love Jeremy Lin, right?
> 
> “My God, he’s a tremendous player,” West said this morning of the Knicks’ guard, by way of Palo Alto High, Harvard, the Warriors and Rockets.
> 
> 
> West was in Southern California talking to me by phone, so I wasn’t looking at him, but if he wasn’t beaming and shaking his head at the same time, I’d be shocked.
> 
> “I thought he was a very good player,” West said of Lin, “but as I’ve watched him, it’s like a Cinderella story.
> 
> “Really a feel-good story, how hard he’s worked, how dedicated he’s been. Obviously his parents have been very supportive of him… I watched him play last night (in a victory over Minnesota). I said to myself, ‘Jesus Christ Almighty, where’d this guy come from?’”
> 
> West said he only met Lin briefly, years ago, and that he didn’t scout Lin’s college career at Harvard.
> 
> But watching Lin play with the Knicks in five memorable games–and just four starts–West said it’s safe to conclude that Lin has already proven himself on the NBA level.
> 
> “He’s just so clever,” West said. “He doesn’t overwhelm you with athleticism. But he’s plenty athletic. He’s just so clever, a little subtle change of direction.
> 
> “If you watch, Chris Paul looks like he’s out there going to sleep playing basketball, just little subtle shifts and maneuvers with the ball.
> 
> “(Lin)’s not as gifted with the ball as Paul, but he’s really a very clever player. He’s hard to read defensively; teams are putting different defensive players on him, and he just goes by them.
> 
> “It’s great to watch, I’ll say that.”
> 
> Interestingly, while West was more than happy to talk about Lin and all things Lin-sanity, he laughed and immediately cut me off when I asked one specific question:
> 
> Did the Warriors’ front office check with their most famous exec-board member before the team released Lin on the first day of training camp this season?
> 
> “I don’t want to go there,” West said, with a chuckle. A pause. “Just: No comment.”
> 
> We’ll have to make our own judgment on that one, then, but read what he has to say about Lin and I think West’s view is clear on this one.
> 
> “So many times in sports we write and care about the guys who started out with a lot of attention,” West said. “This is something all kids should look at. It’s about more than him. He’s living his dreams through adverse conditions…
> 
> “I don’t know him, wasn’t aware of him. My son Ryan (a scout with the Lakers) liked him in college because of the way he played. I wish I knew him as a player.”
> 
> So, Jerry, is Lin destined to remain an NBA starting lead guard?
> 
> More West laughter, like he couldn’t believe the question. He possibly muttered a few words under his breath, but he did it merrily.
> 
> “I definitely think he’s a starter,” West said finally.
> 
> So what happens with the Knicks when Carmelo Anthony and Amare Stoudemire get back into the line-up?
> “I don’t know, but I see a completely different energy level (with Lin),” West said. “And maybe they need to play a different way. This kid has contributed something special.
> 
> “I hope it continues.”


----------



## Hyperion

He's damn good. Fortunately, his breakout games has quieted the Nash trade mills.


----------



## carrrnuttt

This is apparently, Jeremy Lin at 15, mocking the different headband styles in the NBA:










Makes me like the kid even more.


----------



## carrrnuttt

Oh, and I found this draft rating of him from 2010, and he's listed as being the 2nd best PG in the draft, behind only John Wall, of course: http://hoopsanalyst.com/blog/?p=533


----------



## 29380

Jeremy Lin is the 


> *HIDDEN DRAGON*
> 
> Maybe a higher power is orchestrating the meteoric rise of Jeremy Lin, who is of Chinese descent.
> 
> * Lin was born in 1988, the Year of the Dragon.
> 
> * Chinese “dragon” babies are said to be destined for success.
> 
> * Lin was recalled by the Knicks from the Erie BayHawks on Jan. 23, 2012 — the Chinese New Year
> 
> * 2012 is a Year of the Dragon
> 
> Read more: http://www.nypost.com/p/sports/knic...on_lair_ZpcacDHk4eSfr0EbqkGM2L#ixzz1mFd7c4MJ]


----------



## Samurai Swish

I like the kid so far ... I like his attitude, intelligence, humble nature and he seems like a worker. We'll see if this stretch of games is an abberation or if the kid has actual talent. We'll know that when more game tape is available for teams to game plan for him. We'll see how he looks with the black holes of Amare and Melo on his team, too.

I remember in 2003 or 2004 when Ray Allen started the year injured for the Sonics, and Flip Murray replaced him and had a string of good games and people automatically acted like he was better than Jesus Shuttlesworth. Just calm down, if he does it for a whole season, he's legit.


----------



## Najee

No matter what happens, Jeremy Lin is showing the New York Knicks how effective this team can be with an effective floor leader who moves the ball around, maximizes opportunities on the floor for all the players and creates shots for open players. Prior to Lin, the Knicks were horrible to watch with players dribbling the air out of the ball while going laterally instead of to the basket.


----------



## Blue

Melo needs to study tape of Lin


----------



## Ballscientist

Lin needs to adjust to Melo, who has been in the nba for 9 years. At least Melo is an all-star starter.

It is not about win. It is about role player needs to adjust to superstar.


----------



## e-monk

and take it from him, he's a scientist


----------



## seifer0406

Floyd Mayweather with insight to why Lin is famous



> Boxer Floyd Mayweather believes that New York Knicks point guard Jeremy Lin is getting national attention because of his race, rather than his exceptional play.
> 
> "Jeremy Lin is a good player but all the hype is because he's Asian. Black players do what he does every night and don't get the same praise," Mayweather wrote on his Twitter account on Monday afternoon.


http://espn.go.com/new-york/nba/sto...ork-knicks-jeremy-lin-spotlight-race-not-play

I'm surprised that pretty boy figured this out.


----------



## Adam

^Yeah, black basketball players don't get any love. It's a damn shame.


----------



## Dee-Zy

seifer0406 said:


> Floyd Mayweather with insight to why Lin is famous
> 
> 
> 
> http://espn.go.com/new-york/nba/sto...ork-knicks-jeremy-lin-spotlight-race-not-play
> 
> I'm surprised that pretty boy figured this out.


He's right, Lin is getting all of this attention because of his race. Because his race impeded him so far in his career, he was overlooked because of his race. Had he been black, he would of been a 1rst round pick, if not a lottery pick.

There is a reason why he is the first player since LeBron James to score at least 20 points and dish out eight assists in his first two NBA starts. Lin has poured in 109 points in his first four starts, more than any player has had in his first four starts since the NBA-ABA merger, besting Allen Iverson, Michael Jordan and Shaquille O’Neal.

Now, I am not saying that Lin is on their level but I don't see many black players do that.

He is average 26.8ppg, 8apg, 4.2 rpg, 2spg, shooting .515fg%. Hiss weakness so far is his 3pts and his TO. Which I expect them to get better because he has such a high bball IQ.

GTFOH Mayweather.

SMH


----------



## seifer0406

Of course he's right, nobody is saying he isn't. It's just such an obvious thing that I'm surprised he's making a deal about it like he's the one that discovered this.

Maybe tomorrow Mayweather will tell us that Barack Obama being president is special because he's black.


----------



## Diable

Lin has not been discriminated against by any NBA team. He just never showed anyone that he could play this well. If he had played like this in the Warriors camp, he'd definitely have stuck on their roster. It does not always click for everyone at first. Lots of guys have taken much longer than Lin did to adapt to the NBA.

Mayweather likes to talk shit about Asian guys, but he'd probably duck behind something and hide if he saw Lin walking towards a boxing ring.


----------



## Dre

How do you know his intent or what he thinks he discovered...it's just a tweet relax

And I agree, non-blacks kind of get both sides of the pendulum...they get targeted oncourt because of a perception that they're weak or unathletic, when they're just average they get ridiculed (Rasho Nesterovic), but when they're good they get overhyped. 

Meh I don't care. You can't succumb to the media blitz or you'll go crazy...take it for what it is


----------



## e-monk

he didnt get heavily scouted coming out of school for two reasons - one of which was he went to Harvard (how many Ivy League guys make it in the NBA?) - ok now I forgot what the other reason was....?

anyway - it's a great story and yes race is part of it but so is the fact that it's new york and all of sudden sans melo and amare they're winning and so is the fact that he's rags to riches (so to speak) - Cinderall story, out of nowhere, former greenskeeper...etc


----------



## seifer0406

Dre said:


> How do you know his intent or what he thinks he discovered...it's just a tweet relax
> 
> And I agree, non-blacks kind of get both sides of the pendulum...they get targeted oncourt because of a perception that they're weak or unathletic, when they're just average they get ridiculed (Rasho Nesterovic), but when they're good they get overhyped.
> 
> Meh I don't care. You can't succumb to the media blitz or you'll go crazy...take it for what it is


Do you know that Hillary Clinton wouldn't have had a campaign if she had a penis? We got bunch of presidential candidates with penises and they don't get the same attention.


----------



## Dre

Grow up


----------



## Hyperion

seifer0406 said:


> Floyd Mayweather with insight to why Lin is famous
> 
> 
> 
> http://espn.go.com/new-york/nba/sto...ork-knicks-jeremy-lin-spotlight-race-not-play
> 
> I'm surprised that pretty boy figured this out.


Clearly. That's why no one paid attention to the knicks when marbury was pg.


----------



## carrrnuttt

Diable said:


> Lin has not been discriminated against by any NBA team. He just never showed anyone that he could play this well.


I don't know about the NBA, but he's the only California [HS] Player of the Year who never got a D1 scholarship offer. I'd say there's something there.


----------



## Pioneer10

carrrnuttt said:


> I don't know about the NBA, but he's the only California [HS] Player of the Year who never got a D1 scholarship offer. I'd say there's something there.


That is crazy: didn't realize that. Definitely odd that a California player of the year candidate let alone the winner couldn't get a D1 scholarship someplace.


----------



## carrrnuttt

seifer0406 said:


> Floyd Mayweather with insight to why Lin is famous
> 
> 
> 
> http://espn.go.com/new-york/nba/sto...ork-knicks-jeremy-lin-spotlight-race-not-play
> 
> I'm surprised that pretty boy figured this out.


This comment to that article was perfect and spot-on:



> He's not completely wrong, race is one of several factors that makes him different. But the undrafted, underdog background is another. Anyone who breaks racial stereotypes and is the first in something will obviously get more attention.
> 
> Mayweather's pathological fear of Pacquiao is apparently transcending into other areas.


----------



## Najee

seifer0406 said:


> Floyd Mayweather with insight to why Lin is famous
> 
> http://espn.go.com/new-york/nba/sto...ork-knicks-jeremy-lin-spotlight-race-not-play
> 
> I'm surprised that pretty boy figured this out.


Keep in mind, this is a guy who gets paid to have people hit him in his face and head. Consider how much sense it makes to listen to him.


----------



## Mrs. Thang

Dee-Zy said:


> He's right, Lin is getting all of this attention because of his race. Because his race impeded him so far in his career, he was overlooked because of his race. Had he been black, he would of been a 1rst round pick, if not a lottery pick.
> 
> There is a reason why he is the first player since LeBron James to score at least 20 points and dish out eight assists in his first two NBA starts. Lin has poured in 109 points in his first four starts, more than any player has had in his first four starts since the NBA-ABA merger, besting Allen Iverson, Michael Jordan and Shaquille O’Neal.
> 
> Now, I am not saying that Lin is on their level but I don't see many black players do that.
> 
> He is average 26.8ppg, 8apg, 4.2 rpg, 2spg, shooting .515fg%. Hiss weakness so far is his 3pts and his TO. Which I expect them to get better because he has such a high bball IQ.
> 
> GTFOH Mayweather.
> 
> SMH


These are weird stats that speak as much to how odd his situation is as to how well he's been playing. Most players don't go two years and around 40 games before getting their first start, where they immediately start playing 40 minutes a night. If Lebron or Durant or Rose or Paul or 100 other guys didn't get their first start until half way through their second year, these numbers wouldn't be records. He's playing excellent, but the historical context that these "first x starts" numbers try to project isn't really sincere since he's basically being compared to rookies in their first NBA games.


----------



## carrrnuttt

Mrs. Thang said:


> These are weird stats that speak as much to how odd his situation is as to how well he's been playing. Most players don't go two years and around 40 games before getting their first start, where they immediately start playing 40 minutes a night. If Lebron or Durant or Rose or Paul or 100 other guys didn't get their first start until half way through their second year, these numbers wouldn't be records. He's playing excellent, but the historical context that these "first x starts" numbers try to project isn't really sincere since he's basically being compared to rookies in their first NBA games.


So you're saying that he became comparable to LeBron, Durant, Rose and Paul from being a bench and D-League player just in two years? Are you saying that he's better now than say, the much-hyped John Wall, and even LeBron as a rookie, who both have owned their respective teams from the jump? Hell, even better than Jordan, who was far and AWAY the best player on his team as soon as he was drafted.

You DO understand what you're saying right? You DO understand as well that, in the real world, he might as WELL be a rookie, with all the "development" he got from sitting on the benches of two mediocre teams and playing the D-League?

In regards to his "hype because of race," I mean, these things are ridiculous. I wonder what would happen if a black golfer started to make waves in a sport usually seen to belong to upper class white people, or if two black sisters from Compton started making waves in a sport (like say, tennis) that has always seemed to be reserved for EuroAmerican athletes?


----------



## e-monk

Mrs. Thang said:


> These are weird stats that speak as much to how odd his situation is as to how well he's been playing. Most players don't go two years and around 40 games before getting their first start, where they immediately start playing 40 minutes a night. If Lebron or Durant or Rose or Paul or 100 other guys didn't get their first start until half way through their second year, these numbers wouldn't be records. He's playing excellent, but the historical context that these "first x starts" numbers try to project isn't really sincere since he's basically being compared to rookies in their first NBA games.


erhm - yes and no - these really are his 1st 4 starts and it's not like he got all this seasoning during the last year and half with anything approximating real game time - he played 280 minutes (in 29 games) for GSW last year and was averaging mid single digit minutes in 9 whole appearances this year coming into this stretch so it's not like he's been the recipient of all this exposure to the game. it still pretty much is an overnite/out of nowhere thing

but here's an interesting tid bit, looking at his last game with GSW last year they did wind up giving him serious burn and in 23 minutes he put up 15-5-5 shooting 62% from the floor


----------



## NYK All Day

Been following Lin since he was golden state, every opportunity he got he seized it. He will fit in perfect with the new york offence. I want to see how the pick n roll game will play tonight with Lin and Amare as well, that will determine whether new york can be a serious contender for an nba title.


----------



## Noyze

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-9yVnKQNj58


----------



## 29380




----------



## carrrnuttt




----------



## Wade County

Thats a ridiculous stat.

Lin struggling tonight though. 4pts 4 dimes and 4 to's.


----------



## seifer0406

Dwayne Casey has really transformed the Raptors into a decent defensive team.


----------



## Boateng

Jose is having a feast.


----------



## Kidd

Oh my God.


----------



## Headliner

And now he hit the game winner. This is incredible. I really hope he keeps this up. It's great for him, his family, and the NBA.


----------



## MarioChalmers

Boateng said:


> Jose is having a feast.


And choked on said feast at the end.


----------



## 29380

Iman shut Jose down.


----------



## Baron Davis

****in game winning shot, that was amazing. Now the billion linsanity status updates will continue on facebook.
He just needs to limit his turnovers...


----------



## Wade County

Holy crap. That is all.


----------



## Dre

ESPliN


----------



## gi0rdun

I quit.


----------



## seifer0406

Baron Davis said:


> ****in game winning shot, that was amazing. Now the billion linsanity status updates will continue on facebook.
> He just needs to limit his turnovers...


I thought he did a much better job in the 2nd half with the turnovers.


----------



## seifer0406

btw 27 points, fetch me Jamel Irief


----------



## Baron Davis

seifer0406 said:


> I thought he did a much better job in the 2nd half with the turnovers.


I'm not sure about that, he turned the ball over quite a bit in the fourth quarter for sure; he made some pretty poor/forced passes after getting in the paint. But it's all good, he came through in the clutch.


----------



## ChosenFEW

he missed 3 straight freethrows and also missed one of two at the end of the wolves game as well.


granted he is playing 40+mins.... D'antoni is running him until the wheels fall off.


----------



## Blue

super lintendo


----------



## Maravilla

LinVP


----------



## Headliner

I love how the audience went crazy when he hit the winner. Him and Amare looks ok so far.


----------



## seifer0406




----------



## Jamel Irief

Good lord! Seifer isn't the only Asian-Canadian!


----------



## 29380

Hdlr said:


> I love how the audience went crazy when he hit the winner. Him and Amare looks ok so far.


Amare looked awful had no lift looked like Charles Smith the way he got blocked so many times.


----------



## 29380

REVENGE


----------



## seifer0406

"Jeremy Lin only gets credit for that game winning 3 because he's Asian" 

-Floyd Mayweather-


----------



## Dornado

Knicks4life said:


> REVENGE


Ha, that's exactly what I thought of when I was watching him play against Rubio, nice.


----------



## Noyze

I come home from work only to see Lin hit a game winning 3. It's crazy man, how is this possible. The Toronto crowd was cheering and happy Lin hit the shot that gave the Raps a loss, wow.


----------



## Shaoxia

seifer0406 said:


> "Jeremy Lin only gets credit for that game winning 3 because he's Asian"
> 
> -Floyd Mayweather-


"I'm black so I can insult other races without being considered a racist."

-Floyd Mayweather-


----------



## FSH

It crazy how much the Knicks look like a TEAM now...Before they just looked like a bunch of players that stood back while Amare and Melo did their thing


----------



## -James-

Noyze said:


> I come home from work only to see Lin hit a game winning 3. It's crazy man, how is this possible. The Toronto crowd was cheering and happy Lin hit the shot that gave the Raps a loss, wow.


HUGE Asian community up here, and I can tell you my Facebook exploded when he hit that shot lol. He got a lot of love in DC too.


----------



## Bubbles

When will Lin's turnovers catch up with him?


----------



## Dre




----------



## hroz

Get out of here with this bull****

If you made this into a movie nobody would believe it............


----------



## ChosenFEW

seifer0406 said:


> "Jeremy Lin only gets credit for that game winning 3 because he's Asian"
> 
> -Floyd Mayweather-


I think floyd is just losing money betting against the knicks so he has to vent a bit.


he's a biggg gambler


----------



## marcus_sr

Is this guy the Tim Tebow of the NBA or what? I became a believer last night...go ahead 3 with less than 1 second left wow. If he continues this, Baron comes back motivated and they can mold melo in to fit some how the Knicks are a scary team after early months of pathetic basketball.


----------



## rynobot

Tim Tebow? Get that crap out of here. Its obvious you get all your sports news from ESPN when you say things so stupid. Teblow is more likely to be a nonfactor/non starter in 3 seasons! Lin actually produces and can play. And if you're gonna come back with some BS about TeBlow winning, he got lucky as hell. He played against 2nd-3rd string QBs to make his team 8-8 and sneak into the playoffs.


----------



## marcus_sr

NOT HIS PLAY JUST THE STORY ASPECT - NOT COMPARING THEIR GAMES JUST HOW HE IS BECOMING A DOMINATING STORY EVERYDAY...I TURN ON THE TV THEY ARE TALKING ABOUT JEREMY LIN, I WAS WATCHING MY LOCAL NEWS THE OTHER DAY...AND THEY ARE TALKING ABOUT JEREMY LIN, THIS WAS THE SAME FOR TIM TEBOW. I WOULD LIKE TO THINK I DREW THIS COMPARISON MYSELF TOO BTW NOT ESPN LOL:twoguns:




rynobot said:


> Tim Tebow? Get that crap out of here. Its obvious you get all your sports news from ESPN when you say things so stupid. Teblow is more likely to be a nonfactor/non starter in 3 seasons! Lin actually produces and can play. And if you're gonna come back with some BS about TeBlow winning, he got lucky as hell. He played against 2nd-3rd string QBs to make his team 8-8 and sneak into the playoffs.


----------



## Diable

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nba-b...934497.html;_ylt=Aq4IFuqK5PAUyB2yjO0cjGTTjdIF

Jason Whitlock reminds us all that he's still alive and a huge tool. It might have been actually funny if it was not coming from the Al Sharpton of sportswriters.


----------



## marcus_sr

Diable said:


> http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nba-b...934497.html;_ylt=Aq4IFuqK5PAUyB2yjO0cjGTTjdIF
> 
> Jason Whitlock reminds us all that he's still alive and a huge tool. It might have been actually funny if it was not coming from the Al Sharpton of sportswriters.


WOW


----------



## seifer0406

Diable said:


> http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nba-b...934497.html;_ylt=Aq4IFuqK5PAUyB2yjO0cjGTTjdIF
> 
> Jason Whitlock reminds us all that he's still alive and a huge tool. It might have been actually funny if it was not coming from the Al Sharpton of sportswriters.


This comes from a dude that looks like this










I think the last time he picked up a chick it involved a gun and a van with tinted windows.


----------



## seifer0406

marcus_sr said:


> Is this guy the Tim Tebow of the NBA or what? I became a believer last night...go ahead 3 with less than 1 second left wow. If he continues this, Baron comes back motivated and they can mold melo in to fit some how the Knicks are a scary team after early months of pathetic basketball.


Besides being a Christian and being in the spotlight, Lin is nothing like Tim Tebow.

1. Tim Tebow had a huge following before he even played a single game. Nobody knew who Lin was except some hardcore (Asian) hoop fans.

2. Tim Tebow was a first round pick, Lin wasn't drafted.

3. While the Broncos won games where Tebow started, a lot of those games Tebow didn't play particularly well. Lin on the other hand played major roles in Knicks victories.

4. Tebow is an enigma because he's a quarterback that can't throw. Lin is a traditional pass first point guard that happens to be Asian.


----------



## marcus_sr

seifer0406 said:


> Besides being a Christian and being in the spotlight, Lin is nothing like Tim Tebow.
> 
> 1. Tim Tebow had a huge following before he even played a single game. Nobody knew who Lin was except some hardcore (Asian) hoop fans.
> 
> 2. Tim Tebow was a first round pick, Lin wasn't drafted.
> 
> 3. While the Broncos won games where Tebow started, a lot of those games Tebow didn't play particularly well. Lin on the other hand played major roles in Knicks victories.
> 
> 4. Tebow is an enigma because he's a quarterback that can't throw. Lin is a traditional pass first point guard that happens to be Asian.


Please see first post on this page


----------



## Najee

marcus_sr said:


> Is this guy the Tim Tebow of the NBA or what? I became a believer last night...go ahead 3 with less than 1 second left wow. If he continues this, Baron comes back motivated and they can mold melo in to fit some how the Knicks are a scary team after early months of pathetic basketball.


To piggyback on what seifer said, at this point Jeremy Lin is much more like Kurt Warner.

1.) Tim Tebow came into the NFL as a first-round draft pick after a ballyhooed collegiate career.

2.) Tebow came into training camp projected as the starter and eventually the former starting quarterback was traded.

3.) Tebow's style of play and skill set were so different from the conventional NFL offense that the coaching staff scrapped its offense to resemble one that was in vogue some 60 years ago.

4.) Tebow's statistics were marginal and his team's other teammates (namely, the defense) played an arguably greater role in the team's success.

None of that applies to Lin. Conversely:

1.) Warner came into the NFL undrafted and after extensive time playing in minor leagues and struggling to make it onto a roster.

2.) Warner became the starter after an injury cost the team its projected starting quarterback.

3.) Warner came in and immediately produced at a very high level and helped the players surrounding him also play at very high levels.

4.) And as for the religious thing comparison, that also applies to Warner, who was doing the faith from the sidelines speeches when Tebow was in grade school. 

That sounds a lot more like Lin instead of you regurgitating some recency factor stuff you heard in the media about Tebow.

Obviously, we don't know how the story will end with Lin at this point but it is safe to say he has no commonalities with Tebow. Unilke Tebow, Lin is not playing at a marginal level for most of the game and then has some Robert Horry-like stretch where he is pulling something out of thin air to grab victory from the jaws of defeat. What Lin has done so far is produce at a very high level with solid efficiency and has maximized his other teammates' level of play.


----------



## marcus_sr

Good points, you guys are preaching to the choir though...see first post on page. I am not saying anything beyond the fact Lin is being talked about, so far as much as Tebow has in the NFL other than that there is no other comparison. Maybe you can say they both play better in the 4th quarter, but I think Lin plays a far better complete game than Tebow, and ...I can go on and on and on about how they are not alike, just making a story comparison across sports.



Najee said:


> To piggyback on what seifer said, at this point Jeremy Lin is much more like Kurt Warner.
> 
> 1.) Tim Tebow came into the NFL as a first-round draft pick after a ballyhooed collegiate career.
> 
> 2.) Tebow came into training camp projected as the starter and eventually the former starting quarterback was traded.
> 
> 3.) Tebow's style of play and skill set were so different from the conventional NFL offense that the coaching staff scrapped its offense to resemble one that was in vogue some 60 years ago.
> 
> 4.) Tebow's statistics were marginal and his team's other teammates (namely, the defense) played an arguably greater role in the team's success.
> 
> None of that applies to Lin. Conversely:
> 
> 1.) Warner came into the NFL undrafted and after extensive time playing in minor leagues and struggling to make it onto a roster.
> 
> 2.) Warner became the starter after an injury cost the team its projected starting quarterback.
> 
> 3.) Warner came in and immediately produced at a very high level and helped the players surrounding him also play at very high levels.
> 
> 4.) And as for the religious thing comparison, that also applies to Warner, who was doing the faith from the sidelines speeches when Tebow was in grade school.
> 
> That sounds a lot more like Lin instead of you regurgitating some recency factor stuff you heard in the media about Tebow.
> 
> Obviously, we don't know how the story will end with Lin at this point but it is safe to say he has no commonalities with Tebow. Unilke Tebow, Lin is not playing at a marginal level for most of the game and then has some Robert Horry-like stretch where he is pulling something out of thin air to grab victory from the jaws of defeat. What Lin has done so far is produce at a very high level with solid efficiency and has maximized his other teammates' level of play.


----------



## Mrs. Thang

carrrnuttt said:


> So you're saying that he became comparable to LeBron, Durant, Rose and Paul from being a bench and D-League player just in two years? Are you saying that he's better now than say, the much-hyped John Wall, and even LeBron as a rookie, who both have owned their respective teams from the jump? Hell, even better than Jordan, who was far and AWAY the best player on his team as soon as he was drafted.
> 
> You DO understand what you're saying right? You DO understand as well that, in the real world, he might as WELL be a rookie, with all the "development" he got from sitting on the benches of two mediocre teams and playing the D-League?
> 
> In regards to his "hype because of race," I mean, these things are ridiculous. I wonder what would happen if a black golfer started to make waves in a sport usually seen to belong to upper class white people, or if two black sisters from Compton started making waves in a sport (like say, tennis) that has always seemed to be reserved for EuroAmerican athletes?


Just saying its a unique situation. He doesn't have the learning curve that rookies have in their first games, and few rookies get to play 40 minutes a night right out of the gate. Comparing his starts to the first four games of some of the all-time greats isn't exactly apples to apples. That's doesn't mean he hasn't been excellent, it just means the historical context is muddied.

As for the race thing... I think a large amount of the hype after those first two games was about race, but as he's sustained his play its become more justified. (A large part was about New York as well)

If you ever saw him play for Golden State, you can't deny the role that race plays in hisnotoriety. There was a wave of euphoria that went over the crowd every time he entered the game that was entirely racially motivated. He was basically a mascot.

(not that this is news or really even needs explaining)


----------



## Blue

Alot of people 1st heard of Lin when he was dominating in Summer League '10 and outplayed John Wall... I was happy to see him make it to the Warriors where i thought he would get a chance there, but its good to see him finally prove it in the NBA. Kid is a beast.


----------



## roux

The guy has been sensational, but two weeks does not make a career.. i want to see how he fits in with Amare and Melo going forward amd i want to see if he can keep all this up... i have seen plenty of flash in the pan athletes throughout pro sports my whole life and i want to see if lin will avoid being another one... in general everything about him is a great story (outside of doing it in new york which i hate)


----------



## Dre

Jimmer was supposed to be the Tebow of the NBA...what happened to all my man's hype


----------



## Dre

http://deadspin.com/5564268/the-leg...illy-ray-bates-flying-high-in-the-philippines

http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/stevekelley/2017507781_kelley15.html

Articles about the "first" Jeremy Lin. If he wasn't an Ivy Leaguer I'd worry about all this newfound fame in the blink of an eye.


----------



## BeastMode

Is anyone else looking forward to Feb. 23, when the Knicks are visiting the Heat on TNT?

I can't believe I'm even saying this... When was the last time anyone was ever looking forward to a Knicks game??

They couldn't have any idea when they scheduled that game to be on TV that it was going end up being such a big draw.


----------



## marcus_sr

BeastMode said:


> Is anyone else looking forward to Feb. 23, when the Knicks are visiting the Heat on TNT?
> 
> I can't believe I'm even saying this... When was the last time anyone was ever looking forward to a Knicks game??
> 
> They couldn't have any idea when they scheduled that game to be on TV that it was going end up being such a big draw.


Yeah, that should be a pretty intense game if both sides are all healthy and playing


----------



## Dre

That's the test right there. Derrick Rose has trouble with the Heat...if Lin can have a good game against them (without 8 turnovers) then he's the real deal all the way, and maybe you could even expect this type of production throughout his career.


----------



## Ballscientist

Why don't Knicks lease a hotel or apartment so that new player has a place to sleep?

Knicks make so much money. They should not let the players to sleep in the couch or become homeless.


----------



## Bogg

Ballscientist said:


> Why don't Knicks lease a hotel or apartment so that new player has a place to sleep?
> 
> Knicks make so much money. They should not let the players to sleep in the couch or become homeless.


It's actually a fair point when you blow it out beyond just the basketball players and look at Knicks employees in general. Plenty of corporations maintain some sort of corporate housing for employees in the midst of transferring or on temporary assignment to a specific office. At the same time, they did sign Lin to a hefty contract(relative to real-world salaries), so he could have gotten a hotel room pretty comfortably if he chose.


----------



## Kidd

made my eyes water a little lol


----------



## edabomb

The only time I can remember a random breakout like this is Flip Murray at the start of 03-04.

Pts/Assists/Rebounds totals thru the first 11 games
24/1/4
22/7/5
24/6/4
24/2/7
29/8/6
20/2/5
16/2/2
26/7/5
31/3/1
26/4/5
21/6/3

23.9ppg @ 50%FG, 4.3apg, 4.3rpg 1.5spg.

He shot 4-17 in the next game and was never the same again. Hopefully Lin doesn't hit the same wall when teams start planning for him - I do think he has a much more well rounded game than Flip did.


----------



## Dre

What teams did he play


----------



## roux

Brian said:


> made my eyes water a little lol


allergies?


----------



## edabomb

Dre said:


> What teams did he play


Amongst them were playoff teams Memphis, Miami, Indiana, Milwaukee, Minnesota - of which Minny and Indy were the only true elite sides. So it was a pretty accurate representation of the NBA over 11 games - not just the scrubs of that season.


----------



## FSH

9 assist 1 to at half time


----------



## FSH

6 TO at the end of the 3rd...these things are gonna kill him


----------



## Brutus

Could the Knicks trade either Stat or Melo and become better? Who could they get? Its obvious the team doesnt work with both of them.


----------



## Bubbles

He's averaging more than five turnovers per game as a starter.


----------



## 29380

Westbrook is averaging more than 5 TO a game so far in the month of February.


----------



## Bubbles

Westbrook > Lin


----------



## Diable

Westbrook just signed Max extension . Lin was sleeping on his brother's couch because he didn't know if he'd have a paycheck this week. If you're talking about Deron Williams and Westbrook who people argue are top PG's in the league then turnovers are a huge issue for both of those guys when you compare them to Chris Paul and his 4.5 Assist to Turnover ratio. Lin gets a pass on his turnovers until you start seriously comparing him to top PG's. So far the sample size is not large enough, but it is large enough to note that the guy is absolutely legit.


----------



## ChosenFEW

i think asian dudes should start feeling threatened...

this dude is pretty much going to be every asian chicks dream. that gif of jeremy with his tongue out must wet some panties


----------



## Dre

The Asian reporter asked him about the Artest comments


----------



## FSH

Brutus said:


> Could the Knicks trade either Stat or Melo and become better? Who could they get? Its obvious the team doesnt work with both of them.


I like Lin as much as anyone but that is just insane to say trade one of your 2 All NBA Players just because they might not work with a guy that has 6 good games...If at the end of the season Lin is averaging Westbrooke like Numbers and the team isnt good that yes look into building around Lin and 1 of the 2 but come on that shit is crazy to say trade either Stat or Melo right now


----------



## Hyperion

Brutus said:


> Could the Knicks trade either Stat or Melo and become better? Who could they get? Its obvious the team doesnt work with both of them.


Get rid of melo. He's a ball stopper. Always has been always will be.


----------



## Dre

It worked in Denver for a while

He just needs to learn how to move without the ball and not be dribble happy. OK, you don't want to play point forward, you don't have to, but that means you can't waste 12 seconds of the block with the ball in your hands.

Durant left him (and kind of everyone else) in the dust a long time ago because he can do that. Let Westbrook and Harden beat the ball 15 seconds, just run off your screens and get in position to nail your pullups.


----------



## Hyperion

so what you're saying is that Melo needs to be more like Durant which is like saying Shannon Brown needs to be more like JRich (sorry first comparison off the top of my head). It's never going to happen. You are who you are, especially after year 7 in the league. Unless you're the irreverent, incandescent, improbable Steve Nash.


----------



## ATLien

Melo for Joe

:yep:


----------



## Laker Freak

ATLien said:


> Melo for Joe
> 
> :yep:


It would be the 2005 Suns all over again with Lin instead of Nash.


----------



## Dre

Hyperion said:


> so what you're saying is that Melo needs to be more like Durant which is like saying Shannon Brown needs to be more like JRich (sorry first comparison off the top of my head). It's never going to happen. You are who you are, especially after year 7 in the league. Unless you're the irreverent, incandescent, improbable Steve Nash.


Not really. Carmelo is a talented player. You might not like how he uses his talent for his own advantage, but he's gifted enough to add wrinkles to his game *if* he wants to. 

Gifted players add things to their games all the time. And the guy was by far the best player on a team that got to the WCFs, let's not act like he's just suddenly no good. You people stay turning your backs on guys


----------



## Laker Freak




----------



## Dre

did someone photoshopt the top of D'Antoni's head...priceless


----------



## 29380




----------



## Ballscientist

Laker Freak said:


> It would be the 2005 Suns all over again with Lin instead of Nash.


3-way deal

Melo for Joe Johnson and Shawn Marion.


----------



## carrrnuttt

Laker Freak said:


> It would be the 2005 Suns all over again with Lin instead of Nash.


No it won't. The Knicks can actually defend.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Knicks4life said:


>


Hahahaha, Nice!!!


----------



## doctordrizzay

carrrnuttt said:


> No it won't. The Knicks can actually defend.


True and that Suns team actually won games.


----------



## simply_amazing

carrrnuttt said:


> No it won't. The Knicks can actually defend.



The Knicks are much bigger and much more physical right now than the Suns ever were. Double that with Carmelo and Baron back.


----------



## Floods

FSH said:


> I like Lin as much as anyone but that is just insane to say trade one of your 2 All NBA Players just because they might not work with a guy that has 6 good games...


It's not because they may or may not work with Lin, they're just bad for the team in general. They're both ballstoppers and Amare's a terrible defender.


----------



## Bogg

Hyperion said:


> so what you're saying is that Melo needs to be more like Durant which is like saying Shannon Brown needs to be more like JRich (sorry first comparison off the top of my head). It's never going to happen. You are who you are, especially after year 7 in the league. Unless you're the irreverent, incandescent, improbable Steve Nash.


The comparison is way off. Richardson was/is a much, much better shooter than Brown(who was seriously overrated in LA) ever was or will be, and was better with the ball in his hands, as well. Carmelo has the ability to catch and shoot from most anywhere on the court already, saying that he needs to learn how to use picks appropriately isn't exactly asking him to do something outrageous.


----------



## seifer0406

The only problem that Melo might cause after he returns is defense. Shumpert/Jefferies/Fields are terrific defenders and taking minutes from the 3 of them will hurt their defense. Theres no reason for Melo to alter his game offensively. The guy is as good of a scorer as there is in the league and it's Lin's job to get him and Amare the ball. The problem with the Knicks offense prior to Jeremy Lin was due to the team not having a point guard and Melo having to play point forward. Now that Lin is there Melo can finally go back to doing what he does best which is being an unstoppable scorer.


----------



## Dre

There's absolutely a problem with Carmelo's offense. Before Lin even started playing people were saying that, and saying Amare and he couldn't co exist.


----------



## Blue

Melo is a ball-stopper. He has good vision, but the way he plays doesn't really create opportunities for his teammates.


----------



## Pioneer10

seifer0406 said:


> The only problem that Melo might cause after he returns is defense. Shumpert/Jefferies/Fields are terrific defenders and taking minutes from the 3 of them will hurt their defense. Theres no reason for Melo to alter his game offensively. The guy is as good of a scorer as there is in the league and it's Lin's job to get him and Amare the ball. The problem with the Knicks offense prior to Jeremy Lin was due to the team not having a point guard and Melo having to play point forward. Now that Lin is there Melo can finally go back to doing what he does best which is being an unstoppable scorer.


Agree on defense but not convinced that Melo won't impact this negatively, the Knicks at times are running one of the best defensive teams I've seen in awhile: i.e they can throw out Chandler, Fields, Jeffries, and Shumpert all in one rotation. Each of these guys is a good man on man defender and I thinks it no coincident that they haven't let a team score a 100 or more in 8 games.

This what Melo returning makes things interesting. Amare is also a poor defender but with one poor defender only, you still have room in the rotation to play a lot of Jeffries and Fields at the forward spots. With two bad defenders, suddenly things look a lot worse as you have long stretches where Chandler has to worry about both Amare's and Melo's man.

Plus, Amare is a good pick and roll player so on offense he'll probably fit in a lot better with Lin then Melo who is a ball stopper.


----------



## carrrnuttt

I just heard a ridiculous stat on ESPN Radio earlier today from the Knicks/Kings game: With Lin on the floor, the Knicks' shooting percentage was around 64 percent, with him off, the shooting percentage went down to around 35 percent. Here's more:



> The first ingredient in Lin's meteoric rise to stardom is his phenomenal ability to get to the basket. Though Wednesday, among players with at least 75 attempts within six feet of the rim, the only point guards who take a higher percentage of their total shots from that range are Boston's Rajon Rondo and Sacramento's Tyreke Evans (if you consider him a point guard). And while both Rondo and Evans' short-range field goals are assisted more than a quarter of the time (meaning a teammate created the high-percentage opportunity for them), Lin is creating those attempts all by his lonesome -- only 10.3 percent of his field goals within six feet have been assisted. With a 51 percent conversion rate on close shots (which make up more than 55 percent of Lin's total attempts), it's easy to see why the Knicks' phenom is shooting 50 percent from the field, seventh among guards with at least 135 tries.
> 
> In addition to setting up high-percentage shots in the lane, Lin's quick first step and attacking style naturally lead to a large number of free throws, which are great for enhancing offensive efficiency (the league averages 76 percent more points on possessions ending in free throws than on non-free-throw possessions). Per 100 field-goal attempts, Lin is attempting a staggering 52.4 free throws, an exceptional rate for a backcourt player. Among guards, only Oklahoma City's James Harden (63.3) and Detroit's Rodney Stuckey (54.7) have better ratios of free-throw attempts to field-goal attempts than Lin. Although he's only knocking down 75 percent of his shots from the charity stripe -- a mark that ranks 38th out of 43 guards with at least 70 attempts -- Lin is making enough to boost his efficiency, given the frequency with which he draws fouls.
> 
> But perhaps Lin's greatest contribution to the Knicks' offense has been his playmaking ability. Early in the season, New York employed a number of non-passers at point guard, including Iman Shumpert (who assists on a paltry 18.7 percent of teammate field goals when on the court), Toney Douglas (also 18.7 percent) and Mike Bibby (15.8 percent). This led to coach Mike D'Antoni using noted ball-stopper Carmelo Anthony -- he of the career 15.5 percent assist rate going into 2012 -- as the team's main distributor, in a point-forward role.
> 
> The results were predictably bad, as the Knicks' offense stagnated in the absence of a true playmaker. But after Lin assumed the mantle of New York's primary point guard seven games ago, the team's scoring output has improved from 1.011 points per possession to 1.052, in no small part because Lin has a healthy 51.5 percent assist rate, second-highest in the league behind Steve Nash's 58.7 percent mark. This development shouldn't be too surprising: Research on the individual stats most associated with on-court impact consistently finds that assists are strongly linked to increased offensive efficiency.
> 
> And efficiency has definitely been the name of Lin's game during his recent run. His true shooting percentage, which measures the average number of points a player generates per possession when he shoots, compares favorably to that of other star players. Moreover, according to the formula for offensive efficiency from Dean Oliver's book Basketball on Paper, Lin is producing 1.073 points per possession for the Knicks (compared to the league average of 1.03), and is using 33.2 percent of New York's possessions while on the floor, one of the highest usage rates in the league. Only two players -- Kobe Bryant (36.2 percent) and Russell Westbrook (33.7 percent) -- shoulder a greater proportion of their team's offensive burden than Lin has this season, and Lin's offensive efficiency is considerably better than either Bryant's (1.049 points per possession) or Westbrook's (1.031).
> 
> The only players in the NBA to use more than 30 percent of team possessions and post better efficiency marks than Lin? Heat teammates LeBron James (33.1 percent of possessions, 1.189 points per possession) and Dwyane Wade (31.1 percent, 1.111). So, offensively, Lin is currently among elite company.
> Defensively, Lin's metrics also suggest he's playing at an above-average level. According to 82games.com, opposing point guards have a 15.1 Player Efficiency Rating when matched up with Lin (league average is 15.0), but the Knicks are 5.5 points per 100 possessions of defensive efficiency better with Lin in the game, and his career 4.0 steals percentage (the percentage of opponent possessions that end with a steal by the player while he was on the floor) is indicative of a player with the length and athleticism to bother opposing ball-handlers.
> 
> Want more evidence of Lin's impact on D? Before he began seeing heavy minutes, New York was allowing 1.018 points per possession, but that number has dropped to 0.962 since Feb. 4 (to put that number in perspective, consider that the NBA's best defense, the Philadelphia 76ers, have allowed 0.968 points per possession this season). Because of these factors, Lin's regularized adjusted defensive plus/minus rating is plus-0.2, placing him above the league average (and far above the average for point guards, who tend to rate negatively on defense in plus/minus systems).


----------



## Luke

He's still going to come down to earth once he's scouted more thoroughly, but I'd say it's safe to say that he has at *least* carved out a respectable career out of this. Which is more than most people can say.

Good for him.


----------



## Floods

Lin has his own heading on ESPN's bottom line. I'm done.


----------



## rynobot

ESPN sucks, why are you even wasting your time watching it?


----------



## Floods

Fair question.


----------



## Dre

I wonder what the coverage will look like when/if he gets exposed by the better defenses


----------



## carrrnuttt

Dre said:


> I wonder what the coverage will look like when/if he gets exposed by the better defenses


What the **** does this even mean? ALL players get "exposed" at some point (A.K.A. having a bad game), with the exception that even less players have the chance and/or ability to showcase themselves at this level.

I mean, does he need to win Finals MVP for any of you to even acknowledge what he's done and is doing? Or will you do the anti-bandwagon thing, and as soon as he has one bad game, you start going: "See? I told you he's no good!" Because if so, you'll be twice as bad as the ones bandwagoning onto the kid.


----------



## Hyperion

It's New York. If you win there, you're the best ever. Shit, if Lin wins ONE ring, he'd become one of the best PGs of ALL TIME. Lebron should have gone there. He'd be the biggest superstar in the world right now.


----------



## seifer0406

Dre said:


> I wonder what the coverage will look like when/if he gets exposed by the better defenses


The coverage will only get easier with Melo and Amare on the floor.


----------



## seifer0406

Dre said:


> There's absolutely a problem with Carmelo's offense. Before Lin even started playing people were saying that, and saying Amare and he couldn't co exist.


The Knicks had no problems offensively last year with Billups at the point. If my memory is right they were top 5 in off efficiency.

Look, it's still a D'antoni team and the guy is an offense genius as long as he has some form of point guard play. If the Knicks offense doesn't work with Melo it's Lin's problem not Melo's.


----------



## thaKEAF




----------



## Hyperion

Knicks4life said:


>





thaKEAF said:


>


You're really late.


----------



## thaKEAF

sorry guy


----------



## Hyperion

You are forgiven.


----------



## Dre

seifer0406 said:


> The Knicks had no problems offensively last year with Billups at the point. If my memory is right they were top 5 in off efficiency.
> 
> Look, it's still a D'antoni team and the guy is an offense genius as long as he has some form of point guard play. If the Knicks offense doesn't work with Melo it's Lin's problem not Melo's.


I actually agree to an extent, but D'Antoni himself didn't want Carmelo and Amare together. Genius be damned that should tell you something about what he thinks of him in that free flowing system. I think he can get it together but to this point it cannot be denied that he's been the primary issue even moreso than a lack of point guard play, because he's capable of passing the ball more than he does.




> What the **** does this even mean? ALL players get "exposed" at some point (A.K.A. having a bad game), with the exception that even less players have the chance and/or ability to showcase themselves at this level.
> 
> I mean, does he need to win Finals MVP for any of you to even acknowledge what he's done and is doing? Or will you do the anti-bandwagon thing, and as soon as he has one bad game, you start going: "See? I told you he's no good!" Because if so, you'll be twice as bad as the ones bandwagoning onto the kid.


:gay:

Calm your ass down. 

What it means is where do you go from covering a guy like he's Kobe when he plateaus down to "just" an above average starter. Not an indictment on the kid or an opinion, just genuinely curious.


----------



## Dre

seifer0406 said:


> The coverage will only get easier with Melo and Amare on the floor.


He's not going to keep those statlines up though...so it's won't be easier at all.


----------



## seifer0406

Dre said:


> He's not going to keep those statlines up though...so it's won't be easier at all.


I don't know what you're talking about. He's not going to put up the same statline because he has Melo and Amare on the team. He's not going to take 24 shots if that's what you mean. It has nothing to do with the coverage. In fact, the coverage will be easier with Melo and Amare because teams won't be double teaming Lin every time he tries to run a pick and roll. The only reason why teams are doing that right now is because when Lin gives the ball up and the ball is moved to the other side of the court it's Bill Walker taking a wide open 3 and bricking 80% of the time. They're not going to be doing that when it's Melo standing there wide open.



> I actually agree to an extent, but D'Antoni himself didn't want Carmelo and Amare together. Genius be damned that should tell you something about what he thinks of him in that free flowing system.


But the Knicks still had one of the best offenses last year. So what does that tell you? I don't get why you're arguing against something that has already been proven fact. Melo + D'Antoni works as long as theres a point guard. The only thing that's been proven this year is that Melo can't play point guard and D'Antoni system isn't the triangle where a point guard isn't needed.


----------



## Dre

seifer0406 said:


> I don't know what you're talking about. He's not going to put up the same statline because he has Melo and Amare on the team. He's not going to take 24 shots if that's what you mean. It has nothing to do with the coverage. In fact, the coverage will be easier with Melo and Amare because teams won't be double teaming Lin every time he tries to run a pick and roll. The only reason why teams are doing that right now is because when Lin gives the ball up and the ball is moved to the other side of the court it's Bill Walker taking a wide open 3 and bricking 80% of the time. They're not going to be doing that when it's Melo standing there wide open.


I'm talking about media coverage, maybe you misconstrued



> But the Knicks still had one of the best offenses last year. So what does that tell you? I don't get why you're arguing against something that has already been proven fact. Melo + D'Antoni works as long as theres a point guard. The only thing that's been proven this year is that Melo can't play point guard and D'Antoni system isn't the triangle where a point guard isn't needed.


Fair enough


----------



## Diable

D'antoni and Walsh probably had no desire to acquire Melo (certainly not at such a price) and it is no surprise that D'antoni has not been successful playing him with no legitimate PG.


----------



## hroz

Melo went to the WEST finals with Billups. I think he will benefit with Lin. But again I am not totally sure.

But I still worry about the defense that Amare and Carmelo play.


----------



## simply_amazing

Hyperion said:


> It's New York. If you win there, you're the best ever. Shit, if Lin wins ONE ring, he'd become one of the best PGs of ALL TIME. Lebron should have gone there. He'd be the biggest superstar in the world right now.


LeChoke James couldn't even handle the pressure of playing in the crushing media spotlight of Cleveland, OH. LeFail'd urinate his pants every night at MSG if he played for the Knicks.


----------



## Floods

Hyperion said:


> It's New York. If you win there, you're the best ever. Shit, if Lin wins ONE ring, he'd become one of the best PGs of ALL TIME.


O rly.



> Lebron should have gone there. He'd be the biggest superstar in the world right now.


He is the biggest superstar in the world right now.


----------



## Jamel Irief




----------



## Jamel Irief

Honestly his game is so similuar to Tyreke Evans it's uncanny


----------



## PauloCatarino

Floods said:


> He is the biggest superstar in the world right now.


lol.
You crazy americans...


----------



## Kidd

:laugh:


----------



## linman

A kid in my frat got punched in the face for saying Lin was better than Kobe... Obviously Kobe is better, but Lin has a tight-ass highlight reel: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PvIrashbgCQ&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Kidd

linman? lol



linman said:


> A kid in my frat got punched in the face for saying Lin was better than Kobe... Obviously Kobe is better, *but Lin has a tight-ass* highlight reel: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PvIrashbgCQ&feature=youtu.be


----------



## linman

They was callin' me linman back when he played on the Clippers... you gotta admit that highlight reel is a real DOPE-ASS highlight reel


----------



## Dre

Floods said:


> O rly.
> 
> 
> 
> He is the biggest superstar in the world right now.


Naw, Kobe is far and away bigger than him worldwide. And probably domestically too

I look at LeBron like an urban recording artist who hasn't crossed over yet, whereas Kobe is all the way pop


----------



## Blue

LeBald needs to step it up.


----------



## Bubbles

Quite Frankly said:


> When will Lin's turnovers catch up with him?


Boom


----------



## BeastMode

His TOs are high because his usage rate is so high, but his TO rate isn't really that much different than many top point guards. Nash had a lot of TOs in D'Antoni's offense too, remember.


----------



## seifer0406

BeastMode said:


> His TOs are high because his usage rate is so high, but his TO rate isn't really that much different than many top point guards. Nash had a lot of TOs in D'Antoni's offense too, remember.


nah, if you watched the game today it's obvious that a lot of those turnovers are due to poor play.


----------



## Bubbles

BeastMode said:


> His TOs are high because his usage rate is so high, but his TO rate isn't really that much different than many top point guards. Nash had a lot of TOs in D'Antoni's offense too, remember.


5.75 turnovers per game as a starter. Averaging more than top point guards.


----------



## Vuchato

Quite Frankly said:


> 5.75 turnovers per game as a starter. Averaging more than top point guards.


at that rate, he'd only have to play 74 games to set the all time record for turnovers in a season.

so yeah, more than top point guards.


----------



## ChrisWoj

seifer0406 said:


> nah, if you watched the game today it's obvious that a lot of those turnovers are due to poor play.


Last person I want to sound like is JoeK... but with him at the point the Knicks have won 7 of 8. When I look at the box his numbers pass the smell test. When I look at the box score during this stretch I see over 24 points, 8.5 assists, and almost 2 steals... the fact is that he clearly isn't playing POORLY.


----------



## seifer0406

ChrisWoj said:


> Last person I want to sound like is JoeK... but with him at the point the Knicks have won 7 of 8. When I look at the box his numbers pass the smell test. When I look at the box score during this stretch I see over 24 points, 8.5 assists, and almost 2 steals... the fact is that he clearly isn't playing POORLY.


I don't know why the Knicks record for the last 8 games have anything to do with this discussion. Lin played poorly today and that's why he had 9 turnovers. It has nothing to do with high usage rate like what was suggested by the poster I was responding to, it's the result of poor play. I mean just because you played well yesterday doesn't mean you can't play poorly today, I don't see where your logic is at.

Moreover if you watch Lin play you can see that some of Lin's turnovers are not the same as the ones that are committed by guys like Nash and Paul or other top point guards. Some of the turnovers that Lin makes are fundamental mistakes like getting caught in the air without knowing where to pass to or telegraphed cross court passes. If you just treat these turnovers as the result of high usage rate you're really not recognizing the flaws that Lin clearly have in his game.


----------



## hobojoe

seifer0406 said:


> I don't know why the Knicks record for the last 8 games have anything to do with this discussion. Lin played poorly today and that's why he had 9 turnovers. It has nothing to do with high usage rate like what was suggested by the poster I was responding to, it's the result of poor play. I mean just because you played well yesterday doesn't mean you can't play poorly today, I don't see where your logic is at.
> 
> Moreover if you watch Lin play you can see that some of Lin's turnovers are not the same as the ones that are committed by guys like Nash and Paul or other top point guards. Some of the turnovers that Lin makes are fundamental mistakes like getting caught in the air without knowing where to pass to or telegraphed cross court passes. If you just treat these turnovers as the result of high usage rate you're really not recognizing the flaws that Lin clearly have in his game.


Let's be honest, he turned it over a lot in the first half making some poor decisions, but he played very well in the second half. The real difference was Fields, Novak, Walker and other guys who have been hitting their shots of late going ice cold. It happens, Lin hasn't been "exposed" or anything, they'll move on and play the next game.


----------



## Adam




----------



## seifer0406

hobojoe said:


> Let's be honest, he turned it over a lot in the first half making some poor decisions, but he played very well in the second half. The real difference was Fields, Novak, Walker and other guys who have been hitting their shots of late going ice cold. It happens, Lin hasn't been "exposed" or anything, they'll move on and play the next game.


I think people should really read the discussion before jumping into it.

Nobody is talking about the whole game. We're talking about whether the turnovers are due to high usage rate, and it's clearly more than that.


----------



## 29380




----------



## Dre

He's already etched in history...when schoolkids read their historybook holograms from their ipads 50 years from now he's going to be mentioned in there with the boom of 24/7 media and the overnight celebrity culture. 

Either him or the Kardashians


----------



## hobojoe

seifer0406 said:


> I think people should really read the discussion before jumping into it.
> 
> Nobody is talking about the whole game. We're talking about whether the turnovers are due to high usage rate, and it's clearly more than that.


I did read all of that, but thanks. You're the only one still talking about the cause of the turnovers, I'm not. There's no need to freak out over one game, particularly when he played very well in the second half of that one game. For the record, I agree with you on the turnovers anyway.


----------



## Kidd

Adam said:


>


:dwill:


----------



## Blue

FSU...


----------



## lakeshows

Adam said:


>


Describes most kids from FSU. UF vs. FSU is much like USC vs. UCLA except FSU _is_ actually a much worse school.


----------



## Kidd

28 4 14 and 5 steals tonight in a win. Right back on track.


----------



## e-monk

Adam said:


>


"uh, I believe that our, uh, education like such as in South Africa and, uh, the Iraq"

(my faith in the youth of this country is time and time again renewed)


ps can you imagine how disappointed she'd be if 'Jerry Lin' actually showed up? "like um, Im sorry, but we dont do o-chem here mr science man, now get out of my way I am waiting for the famous football star Jerry Lin"


----------



## 29380




----------



## hobojoe

lakeshows said:


> Describes most kids from FSU. UF vs. FSU is much like USC vs. UCLA except FSU _is_ actually a much worse school.


...you do realize that's fake, right? That chick is not an FSU student. Not to mention the video is clearly a failed attempt at being funny.


----------



## FSH

Knicks4life said:


>


is that the same chick from the youtube video?


----------



## jaw2929

Good story Linsanity is. Definitely a good PG in the league and is only gonna continue to get better. A bit over-rated, but I get the hype. It's justified for the most part.


----------



## Jamel Irief

hobojoe said:


> ...you do realize that's fake, right? That chick is not an FSU student. Not to mention the video is clearly a failed attempt at being funny.


No, she wanted attention and she got it.


----------



## Blue

lol, i mean that title is so unflaggingly offensive... can't believe they thought it would be witty :hano:


----------



## seifer0406

Could've been worse.

"Jeremy Lin opens everyone's eyes but his"


----------



## Bubbles

Blue said:


> lol, i mean that title is so unflaggingly offensive... can't believe they thought it would be witty :hano:


This country is full of too many sensitive people for that headline to fly. It's not like "***** in the armor" is even that uncommon of phrase in the sports world (or many facets of news reporting for that matter), but as soon as it just happens to pertain to someone of Asian descent everyone is up in arms about it.


----------



## Dre

:drake:

Dude got fired too


----------



## Blue

Yeah, he should. ESPN isnt his personal blog, he should be more professional than to throw a pun out like that, after the loss... I mean, especially coming off of the Mayweather comment a few days before... cmon son.

:linsanity2:


----------



## 29380

*SNL sketch *


----------



## Najee

Quite Frankly said:


> This country is full of too many sensitive people for that headline to fly. It's not like "***** in the armor" is even that uncommon of phrase in the sports world (or many facets of news reporting for that matter), but as soon as it just happens to pertain to someone of Asian descent everyone is up in arms about it.


Context matters.

The phrase in and of itself has a standard usage and meaning pertaining to inherent weakness that everyone understands. But using it in a headline in specific reference to a player of Asian descent where people have publicly commented recently about the racial implications of Jeremy Lin's performances was insensitive, careless and stupid.


----------



## Bubbles

There was no malicious intent on ESPN's part. People are too sensitive these days and they blow things out of proportion.


----------



## Kidd

Quite Frankly said:


> There was no malicious intent on ESPN's part. People are too sensitive these days and they blow things out of proportion.


Yep. Nobody's catching feelings over this, people nowadays like to make a big deal out of everything. Jeremy Lin for sure doesn't give a ****. I'm Chinese and I don't care. :laugh:


----------



## Dee-Zy

As if nobody would get offended if the headline would be ***** Please and featured Kobe or Lebron.


----------



## Kidd

Dee-Zy said:


> As if nobody would get offended if the headline would be ***** Please and featured Kobe or Lebron.


:laugh: yeah I was thinking about that after I posted.

:whoknows: some races are a more touchy subject.


----------



## seifer0406

I think the term ***** is less offensive since nobody really died over it, well at least nobody that I know of. Nigs and ***** and to a lesser extent Japs both been through some rough times.

My view on this is that theres a right time and place for racial humor. I enjoy comedians like Pizza Lampanelli and Gilbert Gottfried as much as the next guy. This dude on ESPN however chose the wrong place to perform that sort of humor. Just focus on writing those silly sports articles and leave the comedy to comedians.


----------



## numb555

seifer0406 said:


> *I think the term ***** is less offensive since nobody really died over it*, well at least nobody that I know of. Nigs and ***** and to a lesser extent Japs both been through some rough times.
> 
> My view on this is that theres a right time and place for racial humor. I enjoy comedians like Pizza Lampanelli and Gilbert Gottfried as much as the next guy. This dude on ESPN however chose the wrong place to perform that sort of humor. Just focus on writing those silly sports articles and leave the comedy to comedians.


learn some history, a lot of ****** got blown to smitherenes building the rail road.
but since the chinese would rather move on and live in the past, nobody cares.


----------



## seifer0406

numb555 said:


> learn some history, a lot of ****** got blown to smitherenes building the rail road.
> but since the chinese would rather move on and live in the past, nobody cares.


You're talking about something that happened in the late 1800s. Raise your hand if you know any Chinese people who has an ancestor that died building that thing. 

But you know what, I'm still mad at the British people for their involvement in the Opium War.


----------



## Porn Player

Leave me alone. I just wanted to get high for cheap.


----------



## Blue

Yeah, the opium war was messed up...


----------



## Jamel Irief

Nobody caught this, but when they played the Lakers they cut to a shot of a fan holding a sign that said "the yellow mamba."


----------



## Hyperion

Are these condescending and racist "compliments" what black players had to go through 30 years ago?


----------



## Blue

Lol, imagine.... LeBron James, "deceptively athletic". Kobe Bryant, "smarter than he looks".


----------



## Shaoxia

Jamel Irief said:


> Nobody caught this, but when they played the Lakers they cut to a shot of a fan holding a sign that said "the yellow mamba."


Noticed it and thought "haha, yes!".
Chinese people themselves often refer to their skin color as yellow. I guess people who don't have many Asian friends like to be politically correct about stuff they don't understand at all. The Spanish national team doing the eye thing in that picture and the *****-pun are other things that I'm sure white people are more upset over than Asians are. But then again, white people aren't upset either, they just pretend to be, stupid fake people. "Look at me, how much I respect all races", yeah, so much that they get upset over stuff that not even that race gets upset over. They act shocked as if to convince themselves how completely non-racist they are. Most of that criticism is silly.


----------



## jaw2929

Has anyone actually purchased a Jeremy Lin jersey on these boards?


----------



## Basel




----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

I'm waiting for ESPN to put a picture of Rubio up with the headline reading "****-tacular!!"


----------



## BeastMode

I want to see this Knicks team in the playoffs this year. If this playoffs started today, the it would be Miami vs. New York in the first round. You'd better believe I'd wanna watch that!


----------



## Headliner

I expect Lin to come back stronger next year. He has all of the elements of a true point guard that's missing from today's point guard in the NBA. He just have to work on lowering his turnovers and I think that will be a main focus of his in the offseason.


----------



## seifer0406

Jamel Irief said:


> Nobody caught this, but when they played the Lakers they cut to a shot of a fan holding a sign that said "the yellow mamba."


Didn't Shaq use to call himself the black tornado or something.


----------



## Blue

yellow mamba isn't that bad just like black mamba isnt... '***** in the armor' after the loss, is kinda tacky from a profesional program like espn


----------



## Dee-Zy

yellow is as offensive as black
***** is as offensive as *****


----------



## seifer0406

Dee-Zy said:


> yellow is as offensive as black
> ***** is as offensive as *****


Nobody ever owned a ***** slave though.


----------



## R-Star

seifer0406 said:


> Nobody ever owned a ***** slave though.


What a stupid ****ing thing to say.


----------



## seifer0406

R-Star said:


> What a stupid ****ing thing to say.


feels good to be on the other side for once eh?

***** is not as offensive as *****, it's just not.


----------



## Hyperion

Dee-Zy said:


> yellow is as offensive as black
> ***** is as offensive as *****


No. you are wrong.


----------



## R-Star

seifer0406 said:


> feels good to be on the other side for once eh?
> 
> ***** is not as offensive as *****, it's just not.


Tell that to an Asian.

Its the same. But you not having a grasp on reality should surprise no one.


----------



## seifer0406

R-Star said:


> Tell that to an Asian.
> 
> Its the same. But you not having a grasp on reality should surprise no one.


I think you should ask an Asian if the term ***** offends them as much as the term ***** would offend a black person.

Then again aren't you from Winnipeg? The last time I went there that place is whiter than Whitney Houston's upper lip. You wouldn't know squat about racial terms.


----------



## Hyperion

It's fact r star. ****, ****, *****, *** etc are not as offensive as the spanish word for black. I think he means ******, but that is the same as those words. So we need to change the courage filter to block out the long hand of UNCF.


----------



## R-Star

seifer0406 said:


> I think you should ask an Asian if the term ***** offends them as much as the term ***** would offend a black person.
> 
> Then again aren't you from Winnipeg? The last time I went there that place is whiter than Whitney Houston's upper lip. You wouldn't know squat about racial terms.


The fact that it says Red Deer right under my name, and you're from Canada, adds to your ignorance. 

Honestly. And weren't you a highschool drop out with a kid?


----------



## seifer0406

R-Star said:


> The fact that it says Red Deer right under my name, and you're from Canada, adds to your ignorance.
> 
> Honestly. And weren't you a highschool drop out with a kid?


weird, I thought you were from Winnipeg for some reason.

I'm not a highschool drop out with a kid,


----------



## R-Star

seifer0406 said:


> weird, I thought you were from Winnipeg for some reason.
> 
> I'm not a highschool drop out with a kid,


Someone else from Vancouver I guess. Don't remember the user name. Was a poster from back in the day.


----------



## Drewbs

seifer0406 said:


> I think you should ask an Asian if the term ***** offends them as much as the term ***** would offend a black person.
> 
> Then again aren't you from Winnipeg? The last time I went there that place is whiter than Whitney Houston's upper lip. You wouldn't know squat about racial terms.


Are you an idiot? Seriously.


----------



## R-Star

Drewbs said:


> Are you an idiot? Seriously.


He has no grasp on reality. Go read his posts in the rant forum, or just read his post history and you'll have a good laugh.


----------



## Hyperion

seifer0406 said:


> I think you should ask an Asian if the term ***** offends them as much as the term ***** would offend a black person.
> 
> Then again aren't you from Winnipeg? The last time I went there that place is whiter than Whitney Houston's upper lip. You wouldn't know squat about racial terms.


She used crack not coke. Her lips were burned from hitting the pipe.


----------



## Dee-Zy

You are ****ing ignorant.

For the record, I am Asian. ***** is ****ing offensive. 

I'm done here.


----------



## Bubbles

seifer0406 said:


> I think you should ask an Asian if the term ***** offends them as much as the term ***** would offend a black person.





Dee-Zy said:


> You are ****ing ignorant.
> 
> For the record, I am Asian. ***** is ****ing offensive.
> 
> I'm done here.


...


----------



## seifer0406

R-Star said:


> He has no grasp on reality. Go read his posts in the rant forum, or just read his post history and you'll have a good laugh.


Somebody should catalog our exchanges. Those are classic.


----------



## R-Star

Dee-Zy said:


> You are ****ing ignorant.
> 
> For the record, I am Asian. ***** is ****ing offensive.
> 
> I'm done here.


Why are you going to let a guy like Seifer ruin your day?

R-Star loves Asians, isn't that all that should matter here?


----------



## R-Star

seifer0406 said:


> Somebody should catalog our exchanges. Those are classic.


They're something.


----------



## R-Star

Quite Frankly said:


> ...


Its almost as though he was offended as an Asian person when Seifer called him a *****.


Crazy. Someone should tell him its not a big deal and not really a racist word.


----------



## seifer0406

Dee-Zy said:


> You are ****ing ignorant.
> 
> For the record, I am Asian. ***** is ****ing offensive.
> 
> I'm done here.


Nobody is saying the term ***** isn't offensive, but you have to be kidding if you think the term is on the same level as the term *****.


----------



## seifer0406

btw R-Star, you do realize that I'm Chinese right? You're arguing whether the term ***** is as offensive as ***** with a Chinese person.


----------



## ATLien

God damn PC police around here


----------



## R-Star

seifer0406 said:


> btw R-Star, you do realize that I'm Chinese right? You're arguing whether the term ***** is as offensive as ***** with a Chinese person.


What does you being Asian have to do with anything?

Lots of black people aren't bothered by the term ****** as well. Doesn't mean it isn't offensive.


Both are terms made to insult and demoralize a race. Thus being equal.

Slavery doesn't somehow make racism against blacks worse than racism against Asians.


----------



## Kidd

If someone called me a ***** I'd be offended. But something like that in the media doesn't bother me at all, it's whatever to me.

To me, there isn't nearly enough Chinese discrimination in history for me to be getting all butthurt over something like that. :whoknows:


----------



## jaw2929

Lin was player of the night again for the Knicks, but they still lose to NJ tonight. Hah!


----------



## carrrnuttt

seifer0406 said:


> Nobody is saying the term ***** isn't offensive, but you have to be kidding if you think the term is on the same level as the term *****.


Right. It's so ****ing offensive that black people call each other that (and worse) on a whim. I have yet to hear Asian people call each other ******. For the record, I am Asian, and unless you've been on the receiving end of being called a ***** in anger or derogatorily, I think you should STFU. For the record, my best friend when I was in the USAF was a militant black man, and he was never offended when I called him a *****, but he never called me a ***** because he knew better.


----------



## Kidd

carrrnuttt said:


> For the record, my best friend when I was in the USAF, my best friend was a militant black man, and he was never offended when I called him a *****, but he never called me a ***** because he knew better.


That's weird


----------



## R-Star

Brian said:


> If someone called me a ***** I'd be offended. But something like that in the media doesn't bother me at all, it's whatever to me.
> 
> To me, there isn't nearly enough Chinese discrimination in history for me to be getting all butthurt over something like that. :whoknows:


Look into how the railway was built. Check out the camps Asians were thrown into after Pearl Harbour. 


Look at the universal disrespect Bruce Lee gets when he could clearly beat the shit out of Chuck Norris.


----------



## R-Star

carrrnuttt said:


> Right. It's so ****ing offensive that black people call each other that (and worse) on a whim. I have yet to hear Asian people call each other ******. For the record, I am Asian, and unless you've been on the receiving end of being called a ***** in anger or derogatorily, I think you should STFU. For the record, my best friend *when I was in the USAF was a militant black man, and he was never offended when I called him a *****, but he never called me a ***** because he knew better.*


Depends on the person. 

As far as black people saying ****** to each other, its different. Two black dudes saying "Whats up my *****" is different then me going up to a black dude yelling "You dumb ****ing ******."


----------



## Dre

Yall wildin


----------



## Jamel Irief

Shaoxia said:


> Noticed it and thought "haha, yes!".
> Chinese people themselves often refer to their skin color as yellow. I guess people who don't have many Asian friends like to be politically correct about stuff they don't understand at all. The Spanish national team doing the eye thing in that picture and the *****-pun are other things that I'm sure white people are more upset over than Asians are. But then again, white people aren't upset either, they just pretend to be, stupid fake people. "Look at me, how much I respect all races", yeah, so much that they get upset over stuff that not even that race gets upset over. They act shocked as if to convince themselves how completely non-racist they are. Most of that criticism is silly.


Who said I'm white or upset? I've poked plenty of fun at Asians around here. I was just shocked that in this ultra-PC society they would do that.


----------



## HKF

So how bout that Jeremy Lin guy? Melo is going to have to not be a ballstopper or they are going to run him out of NY.


----------



## rynobot

Melo did it...


----------



## R-Star

HKF said:


> So how bout that Jeremy Lin guy? Melo is going to have to not be a ballstopper or they are going to run him out of NY.


I can see Melo trying to throw everyone he can under the bus if Lin keeps getting better stats and the Knicks play worse with Melo out there.


----------



## rynobot

_I've never had a teammate call me selfish_ - Carmelo Anthony

_Snitches get got_ - Carmelo Anthony


----------



## seifer0406

R-Star said:


> What does you being Asian have to do with anything?


Makes the fact that you asked me to 



R-Star said:


> Tell that to an Asian.


hilarious

I've been on both the receiving end and the delivering end of the term ***** and I'm telling you that it doesn't mean anything like what the term ***** would mean to a black person. I can't imagine that you don't understand the history behind that term.


----------



## seifer0406

R-Star said:


> Check out the camps Asians were thrown into after Pearl Harbour.


That would be the term "jap".


----------



## Gonzo

relevant and very racist.


----------



## R-Star

seifer0406 said:


> That would be the term "jap".


Are you so delusional that because you aren't Japanese, you think they don't fall under Asian?


----------



## Kidd

Melo wasn't bad tonight. He was rusty, but you could see that he was trying to play within the offense.

The Nets just shot lights out. D-Will and Humphries played really well.


----------



## seifer0406

R-Star said:


> Are you so delusional that because you aren't Japanese, you think they don't fall under Asian?


no, I was pointing out how it's idiotic to use those camps as a back story to the term *****. You are talking about the wrong terms.


----------



## Pay Ton

I love the fact that when people get into an argument about race, they always resort to personal stories as some sort of validation of their views, as if that somehow reflects the great majority out there. There's numerous examples of that in this thread.

"I'm Asian and I don't get offended!"

"I called a black man a ***** and he didn't care!"

"I was at a Klan rally and we burned a cross in front of a Mexican's house and he didn't even come outside to protest!"

You guys are some fools.

Sorry...back to Jeremy Lin.


----------



## ATLien

****ing Canada.. smh


----------



## R-Star

seifer0406 said:


> no, I was pointing out how it's idiotic to use those camps as a back story to the term *****. You are talking about the wrong terms.


Uhhhh........ (thats me sighing and rubbing my head in exaustion)

The term is racist. The "term" is racist.


----------



## Bubbles




----------



## R-Star

Quite Frankly said:


>


I can hardly ever see your pictures, bro.


----------



## carrrnuttt

Pay Ton said:


> I love the fact that when people get into an argument about race, they always resort to personal stories as some sort of validation of their views, as if that somehow reflects the great majority out there. There's numerous examples of that in this thread.
> 
> "I'm Asian and I don't get offended!"
> 
> "I called a black man a ***** and he didn't care!"
> 
> "I was at a Klan rally and we burned a cross in front of a Mexican's house and he didn't even come outside to protest!"
> 
> You guys are some fools.


Why? Where else would you get your validation or anecdotes? Someone else's stories and opinions on the Internet? Do you really believe that makes you better, somehow? **** Rosa Parks and her personal stories then!


----------



## Jamel Irief

I think the image that can't be displayed says it all. Whatever it was.


----------



## R-Star

carrrnuttt said:


> Why? Where else would you get your validation or anecdotes? Someone else's stories and opinions on the Internet? Do you really believe that makes you better, somehow? **** Rosa Parks and her personal stories then!


You're freaking out for no reason. His point is that racism is racism. 

Some guy saying "I'm Asian and I'm cool with it" doesn't somehow make calling someone a ***** less racist.


----------



## ATLien

carrrnuttt said:


> Why? Where else would you get your validation or anecdotes? Someone else's stories and opinions on the Internet? Do you really believe that makes you better, somehow? **** Rosa Parks and her personal stories then!


Do you know you're talking to a Hall of Famer?

Protect ya neck


----------



## seifer0406

I'll just say it one last time. Nobody is saying that the term ***** isn't an offensive term. Nobody is arguing that. What we're arguing (or at least what I'm arguing) is that it's not on the same level as the term *****.

Again, this whole thing started with this post



> yellow is as offensive as black
> ***** is as offensive as *****


I expect R-Star to completely miss the point again but hopefully other people will see what it's really being discussed here.


----------



## carrrnuttt

R-Star said:


> Some guy saying "I'm Asian and I'm cool with it" doesn't somehow make calling someone a ***** less racist.


If that was his point, I missed it because of the deleterious manner in which he presented it. If so, I agree. But to that point, it's all about how the word is presented. My friend and I used to be almost like brothers. Me calling him "*****" was just a term of endearment, and he knew that. However, there's no manner of speaking where he can use "*****" in the same context.

I was making a point towards the disillusioned Canadian who keeps insisting that "*****" is less racist than "*****."


----------



## R-Star

seifer0406 said:


> I'll just say it one last time. Nobody is saying that the term ***** isn't an offensive term. Nobody is arguing that. What we're arguing (or at least what I'm arguing) is that it's not on the same level as the term *****.
> 
> Again, this whole thing started with this post
> 
> 
> 
> I expect R-Star to completely miss the point again but hopefully other people will see what it's really being discussed here.


So what? Now you're pretending you're me with the whole "we're talking about", or "I don't expect xxxx to understand but......" schtik?

Get your own posting style. As usual, you're ****ing pathetic.

Oh, and as usual, you're doing the "What I really meant was". And as usual, you're making yourself an out. 

No ones confused. You're ranking racism. I can't begin to explain how idiotic it is.

"Yea sure, I called that Native a chug, but who cares, its not like they went through slavery, they just had their land stolen and got slaughtered. They're probably like #4 on the racism list."


Do I even have to write that you're an idiot?


----------



## R-Star

carrrnuttt said:


> If that was his point, I missed it because of the deleterious manner in which he presented it. If so, I agree. But to that point, it's all about how the word is presented. My friend and I used to be almost like brothers. Me calling him "*****" was just a term of endearment, and he knew that. However, there's no manner of speaking where he can use "*****" in the same context.
> 
> I was making a point towards the disillusioned Canadian who keeps insisting that "*****" is less racist than "*****."


He doesn't represent Canada. Don't put me in a boat with that guy.


----------



## carrrnuttt

R-Star said:


> He doesn't represent Canada. Don't put me in a boat with that guy.


I was referring to THE disillusioned Canadian in this thread, not to Canadians in general. In this thread or otherwise.


----------



## Jamel Irief

R-Star said:


> "Yea sure, I called that Native a chug, but who cares, its not like they went through slavery, they just had their land stolen and got slaughtered. They're probably like #4 on the racism list."


:laugh:


----------



## seifer0406

R-Star said:


> No ones confused. You're ranking racism. I can't begin to explain how idiotic it is.


You don't think different racial terms have different degree of offensiveness?

Again like I said, you're completely missing the point yet again.


----------



## carrrnuttt

seifer0406 said:


> You don't think different *racial terms have different degree of offensiveness*?
> 
> Again like I said, you're completely missing the point yet again.


Chinese guy to his black friend: "My *****" *dap*
Black guy to his Chinese friend: "My *****" "WTF man!?"

You're right. "*****" is more offensive.


----------



## R-Star

seifer0406 said:


> You don't think different racial terms have different degree of offensiveness?
> 
> Again like I said, you're completely missing the point yet again.


Ok champ, go ahead and explain the point to all of us.

I'd ask everyone to do me a favor and quit posting in here until you post it, but its a hijacked thread.


----------



## Jamel Irief

R-Star said:


> Ok champ, go ahead and explain the point to all of us.
> 
> I'd ask everyone to do me a favor and quit posting in here until you post it, but its a hijacked thread.


Some people love to find things to debate, and won't quit ever. No point in talking to him about it anymore.


----------



## R-Star

Jamel Irief said:


> Some people love to find things to debate, and won't quit ever. No point in talking to him about it anymore.


Fair enough. I'll follow suit and ignore him. 

Back to Lin. If the team struggles with Melos return, and Lin performs well during the time, do you see people scapegoating Melo? See Melo throwing the team under the bus?

Sounds crazy, but they've made Lin out to be some sort of folk hero in NY. Its crazy.


----------



## seifer0406

R-Star said:


> Ok champ, go ahead and explain the point to all of us.
> 
> I'd ask everyone to do me a favor and quit posting in here until you post it, but its a hijacked thread.


I'll start at the beginning for you since you're clearly at a loss.

Each racial term is offensive because it has a history that it relates to. People aren't offended to these terms because of no reason. There is no such thing as "ranking racism" as you're saying. One can only look at each term's history to see why the term would be as offensive as another.

When the term ***** is used it relates to slavery, segregation, being 3/5 of a person, etc. When the term jap is used it relates to WWII and the Japanese-American interment camps. *****/*****/etc all have their history that relates to the term.

The term ***** on the other hand doesn't have that type of history to go with it. Ask any Chinese person anywhere what the term ***** means to them. The term originated from a railroad that was built in the *1800s*. Not to mention how small the Chinese population was at that time and how most of the Chinese people that are in North America today have nothing to do with that group of people. 

Like what Brian said earlier, the term really has no particular meaning other than being a derogatory term against Chinese people. It's offensive for being offensive. That's just not the same as some of the other terms especially the term *****.


----------



## carrrnuttt

seifer0406 said:


> I'll start at the beginning for you since you're clearly at a loss.
> 
> Each racial term is offensive because it has a history that it relates to. People aren't offended to these terms because of no reason. There is no such thing as "ranking racism" as you're saying. One can only look at each term's history to see why the term would be as offensive as another.
> 
> When the term ***** is used it relates to slavery, segregation, being 3/5 of a person, etc. When the term jap is used it relates to WWII and the Japanese-American interment camps. *****/*****/etc all have their history that relates to the term.
> 
> The term ***** on the other hand doesn't have that type of history to go with it. Ask any Chinese person anywhere what the term ***** means to them. The term originated from a railroad that was built in the *1800s*. Not to mention how small the Chinese population was at that time and how most of the Chinese people that are in North America today have nothing to do with that group of people.
> 
> Like what Brian said earlier, the term really has no particular meaning other than being a derogatory term against Chinese people. It's offensive for being offensive. That's just not the same as some of the other terms especially the term *****.


"*****" is the Spanish word for "black," you buffoon. You're confusing it with the other "N" word. Martin Luther King used the damned word in his famous speech, for crying out loud.

Also, it's not about the history of the word, it's how it's used. If we really went with your idiotic assessment, then "*****" is less offensive, because it's just another word for "black," while "*****" was invented to BE derogatory.


----------



## carrrnuttt

Oh and: http://www.upi.com/Top_News/US/2010/01/06/Census-Bureau-defends-*****-addition/UPI-70241262798663/


----------



## R-Star

carrrnuttt said:


> "*****" is the Spanish word for "black," you buffoon. You're confusing it with the other "N" word. Martin Luther King used the damned word in his famous speech, for crying out loud.
> 
> Also, it's not about the history of the word, it's how it's used. If we really went with your idiotic assessment, then "*****" is less offensive, because it's just another word for "black," while "*****" was invented to BE derogatory.


Don't even bother. No one is siding with him, it's just him and his ridiculous opinion.

Better off ignoring.


----------



## Laker Freak

carrrnuttt said:


> *"*****" is the Spanish word for "black," you buffoon. You're confusing it with the other "N" word*. Martin Luther King used the damned word in his famous speech, for crying out loud.
> 
> Also, it's not about the history of the word, it's how it's used. If we really went with your idiotic assessment, then "*****" is less offensive, because it's just another word for "black," while "*****" was invented to BE derogatory.


Can't believe it took this long for someone to point that out.


----------



## R-Star

Laker Freak said:


> Can't believe it took this long for someone to point that out.


Pretty sure most were just writing ***** since it's counterpart ****** gets masked.


----------



## seifer0406

carrrnuttt said:


> "*****" is the Spanish word for "black," you buffoon. You're confusing it with the other "N" word. Martin Luther King used the damned word in his famous speech, for crying out loud.
> 
> Also, it's not about the history of the word, it's how it's used. If we really went with your idiotic assessment, then "*****" is less offensive, because it's just another word for "black," while "*****" was invented to BE derogatory.


I don't know what time you're living in. We're not in the 60s dude. The term ***** was the polite term to call black people when the alternative was colored. If you haven't noticed we don't call black people ****** any more. It's either black or African-American. Show me one instance where a black person was referred to as a ***** on TV in the past 20 years. People stopped using the term because it relates to slavery and segregation. Malcolm X was a big advocate in stopping the term.

I do agree with you that the context in how the term is used definitely makes a difference.


----------



## R-Star

seifer0406 said:


> I don't know what time you're living in. We're not in the 60s dude. The term ***** was the polite term to call black people when the alternative was colored. If you haven't noticed we don't call black people ****** any more. It's either black or African-American. Show me one instance where a black person was referred to as a ***** on TV in the past 20 years. People stopped using the term because it relates to slavery and segregation. Malcom X was a big advocate in stopping the term.
> 
> I do agree with you that the context in how the term is used definitely makes a difference.


**** Jeremy Lin eh?

Let's just go and have you ruin yet another thread before you run away (as always) due to public humiliation.

Take it to one of the countless racism threads, **** head.


----------



## carrrnuttt

seifer0406 said:


> I don't know what time you're living in. We're not in the 60s dude. The term ***** was the polite term to call black people when the alternative was colored. If you haven't noticed we don't call black people ****** any more. It's either black or African-American. Show me one instance where a black person was referred to as a ***** on TV in the past 20 years. People stopped using the term because it relates to slavery and segregation. Malcolm X was a big advocate in stopping the term.
> 
> I do agree with you that the context in how the term is used definitely makes a difference.


Although I agree with R-Star that you're due for an ignore, I'd just like to point out that my last link was pointing to an article that talks about how "*****" was added in the *2010* U.S. Census.

That's my last response to you. You're the one that apparently is incapable of "getting it."


----------



## seifer0406

carrrnuttt said:


> Although I agree with R-Star that you're due for an ignore, I'd just like to point out that my last link was pointing to an article that talks about how "*****" was added in the *2010* U.S. Census.
> 
> That's my last response to you. You're the one that apparently is incapable of "getting it."


How about you just type in the definition of ***** in google and tell me if it tells you that it's offensive. I really don't know what more I can say to you to convince you that it's an offensive word.

I'm just surprised that you don't see that theres a problem with that word.


----------



## Bubbles

Google decides what's racist?


----------



## Bubbles

And you since you obviously didn't go to carrrnuttt's link, let me save you the chore of clicking on a link.



> The New York Daily News said while some African-American residents of New York questioned the use of the term in this year's census, bureau spokesman Jack Martin called it a term of inclusion.
> 
> "Many older African-Americans identified themselves that way, and many still do," Martin said. "Those who identify themselves as ******* need to be included."
> 
> "*****" has appeared on previous Census forms and the term's newest inclusion was approved by the U.S. Congress a year ago, the Daily News said.


----------



## Dornado

***** may be offensive, but it is nowhere near as offensive as its counterpart that won't make it through our language filter. I certainly wouldn't say ***** is any more or less offensive than the other racial epithets people have mentioned.... the real "N word" is obviously so loaded with context in our society that it kind of has a place all of its own. 

Anyway, if people don't stop calling each other idiots and insulting each other in this thread I'm going to start handing out infractions. Keep it civil.


----------



## MarioChalmers

Not necessarily continuing any train of thought here, but "*****" doesn't offend me. In fact, that's how we describe slanted eyes here. "******." My friend warned me that if I go to the States, I can't describe my own eyes as ****** because people will gasp at me and tell me I'm racist. Fair enough. But really, I feel absolutely nothing when someone refers to me as a *****. We have a more racist word for that in this country, "Intsik," but I don't mind that either.


----------



## seifer0406

Quite Frankly said:


> Google decides what's racist?


It's the most straight forward way to show something that's straight forward. The guy is implying that theres nothing wrong with the term and that's just far from the truth. People stopped using that term a long time ago because its association with slavery and segregation. 

As for the article I'm surprised the two of you are even using that as a reference. Take your own advice and actually *read* the article. Even the title says *defend* the usage of the word. Why do you think they're defending the usage of the term if it's not offensive? A lot of people find that term offensive and that's why theres controversy.


----------



## Shaoxia

Jamel Irief said:


> Who said I'm white or upset? I've poked plenty of fun at Asians around here. I was just shocked that in this ultra-PC society they would do that.


I didn't say you were either. Your post merely made me think of all the fools who complain about it.


----------



## Shaoxia

R-Star said:


> R-Star loves Asians, isn't that all that should matter here?


HMMM, Asians... *Homer Simpson drooling*


----------



## Shaoxia

Gonzo said:


> relevant and very racist.


Lol, not bad.


----------



## R-Star

gian said:


> Not necessarily continuing any train of thought here, but "*****" doesn't offend me. In fact, that's how we describe slanted eyes here. "******." My friend warned me that if I go to the States, I can't describe my own eyes as ****** because people will gasp at me and tell me I'm racist. Fair enough. But really, I feel absolutely nothing when someone refers to me as a *****. We have a more racist word for that in this country, "Intsik," but I don't mind that either.


That's because no one has ever hatefully called you a ***** before.

If its never been used to try and hurt you, of course you don't mind it.


----------



## Shaoxia

R-Star said:


> That's because no one has ever hatefully called you a ***** before.
> 
> If its never been used to try and hurt you, of course you don't mind it.


I hope I can end this debate by saying that, a lot of times, people are only offended because they want to be offended. You call my mother a whore? I think you're an idiot for saying something foolish like that but am I mad at you? No, I couldn't care less, emotionally.

Ok, where were we? Ahh yes, hot Asian women! :drool:


----------



## R-Star

Shaoxia said:


> I hope I can end this debate by saying that, a lot of times, people are only offended because they want to be offended. You call my mother a whore? I think you're an idiot for saying something foolish like that but am I mad at you? No, I couldn't care less, emotionally.
> 
> Ok, where were we? Ahh yes, hot Asian women! :drool:


You're a better man than me. If someone calls my mom a whore and it isn't some dick friend of mine just trying to get under my skin, I'm popping the guy in the face.


I'm watching a subway commercial with a hot Asian girl in it.


----------



## Shaoxia

R-Star said:


> *You're a better man than me. If someone calls my mom a whore and it isn't some dick friend of mine just trying to get under my skin, I'm popping the guy in the face.
> *
> 
> I'm watching a subway commercial with a hot Asian girl in it.


Look at it this way: you know your mom is not a whore, you know what he's saying is just stupid shit to annoy you, so why do him that favor? You know the truth, you're smarter than he is and you should just pity the fool for being so stupid. End of story.

And yes, I'm glad we agree that hot Asian women are the cream of the crop!


----------



## Shaoxia

By the way, for those who think Jeremy Lin is a big story in the States, you should come to Taiwan. It's ridiculous.


----------



## R-Star

Yea, I heard Lin talking about how his relatives in other countries are getting stalked and other crazy shit.


----------



## Shaoxia

R-Star said:


> Yea, I heard Lin talking about how his relatives in other countries are getting stalked and other crazy shit.


They have Jeremy Lin news now, sports news programs purely about him, dissecting his every move. He's bigger than Jordan ever was in the States, lol.
An English tutoring service teaches words like Linsanity in TV commercials to attract people.


----------



## Luke

Y'all are getting way too into this. The N word is offensive. ***** is offensive. I don't really see how ***** is equal or greater in offensiveness, but whatever. I'm not going to get into an argument with an Asian person about it because I'm not Asian and I could never fully grasp how it would feel to be called a *****. Same with the N word i guess, but that's just such a decorated topic in American history and I have an African American brother in law (and friends) so I can sort of get a rough picture of the impact of the word. 

But back to basketball...

I'm glad to see people aren't shitting on 'Melo right now because the Knicks lost. He didn't play well, but it was his first game back and this Knicks team is going to need to find itself over the next month or so. It doesn't mean that Anthony sucks or that Lin isn't what people hyped him up to be if it takes a little while.

Now if they're still having problems when the playoffs come around then that's another story.


----------



## hobojoe

Some of you guys should be ashamed of yourselves, R-Star is clearly the voice of reason in this thread (or at least the sub-topic of the thread). No offense R-Star.


----------



## Knick Killer

seifer0406 said:


> I think you should ask an Asian if the term ***** offends them as much as the term ***** would offend a black person.
> 
> Then again aren't you from Winnipeg? The last time I went there that place is whiter than Whitney Houston's upper lip. You wouldn't know squat about racial terms.


Are you sure you've been to Winnipeg? Our city is as multi-cultural as it gets. But then again, I've only lived here for 19 years so how the hell would i know.


----------



## Bubbles

Boom :keaf:


----------



## Blue




----------



## MarioChalmers

R-Star said:


> That's because no one has ever hatefully called you a ***** before.
> 
> If its never been used to try and hurt you, of course you don't mind it.


That's right. I get how it's offensive there. I just find the cultural difference interesting, in the sense that I've described my eyes as "******" my entire life. Never knew it was offensive in the US. 

Maybe that's one good thing that's come out of Linsanity. The discourse about "Racism" and Asian Americans has never been this alive. It's never been talked about this much. 

That said, the "slur" used for Chinese people here _is_ said hatefully, at times. But like I said, I don't really mind it. It's like calling a white guy a cracker, I think.


----------



## Floods

You know what's fun? Calling a ***** a *****.


----------



## Dee-Zy




----------



## futuristxen

I haven't had access to a TV for pretty much the entire Linsanity. Just seeing the results and his box scores. Just looking at that, he seems like a top 5 PG right now, no? And a legit MVP candidate.

The game Thursday will be really interesting, because the Heat excel at pick and roll defense, and that's ostensibly what D'Antoni runs a lot of. And the Heat have two quick point guards to stay in front of Lin. And if that doesn't work they can throw Lebron on him in the fourth. Should be a good test of what the kid is made of.

My question is how does someone who can put up these kind of numbers and win get completely missed by the entire league? Not only that, but how does Golden State justify waiving him? I mean if nothing else he was a huge marketing piece there, and now it's apparent that he can ball like a mother****er. I know they have Ellis/Curry. But if you kept Lin, and he is what he is now, you could probably have flipped Curry for a spot in the Dwight sweepstakes. I mean the Warriors saw him everyday in practice, and they never saw this? And then the Knicks only played him because they had to.

It just doesn't add up. It seems like the book on evaluating players might need a slight revision. I mean how many other Jeremy Lin type players are out there that teams just completely whiffed on?


----------



## Dee-Zy

From what I understand, like in the case of Vujacic, some NBA players are insane in practice, apparently, the difference in the level is not as great as we see during games. The difference between a starter and a bench warmer is if his game can translate during game time.

Before you jump on me, I don't have any empirical evidence for this so take it for what's it's worth.

Playing next to Monta and Ellis is not easy, they take up a lot of minutes and GSW are wing heavy. Hard to crack the rotation. I also think that race had a weight in him not getting much PT too.


----------



## carrrnuttt

Check out this Lin mix that was made with just NBA 2K12: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kuueq_AdZHs&list=UUGlHzR3R_0qV6FJlExyvtrQ&index=1&feature=plcp


----------



## 29380




----------



## Dre

Is that his second cover?



> That's when the Knicks came to AmericanAirlines Arena on Jan. 27th. This is where Haslem tells his story.
> 
> "Before each game, I go to chapel," Haslem said.
> 
> It is held an hour before tip-off in a small room between the two teams' locker rooms. A handful of players attend. A pastor oversees it and typically asks the players if there's anything they want to pray for.
> 
> Often, players talk of health or loved ones or maybe a friend going through a tough time. Haslem has been attending these chapels for eight NBA seasons and has heard it all.
> 
> Until this one.
> 
> Lin did something Haslem never heard before.
> 
> "Can you pray I don't get cut?" Lin told the pastor and other players.
> 
> This wasn't a joke or a passing thought. Lin already was cut twice, after all. He felt he was at the end again.
> 
> Haslem never had played against Lin, never talked with him, never even seen him before this chapel. But he looked at him that night and immediately appreciated his story.
> 
> Haslem knows what it's like to go undrafted, to be not wanted by any team and forge a career through hard work and self-belief.
> 
> "I understood where he was coming from," Haslem said.
> 
> The pastor prayed for Lin that night. Haslem did, too. Then Lin went out and did what he usually did. He didn't play in the Heat's win.
> 
> "But a week later it was da-da-da," Haslem says, giving the ESPN SportsCenter entry noise.


http://www.nola.com/newsflash/index...s-in-context/775e09dd4cb218fa64bbe0f11f3b8ca5


----------



## 29380

Dre said:


> Is that his second cover?





Knicks4life said:


>


:yep:


----------



## Dee-Zy




----------



## BenDengGo




----------



## GrandKenyon6

The NBA is padding Lin's assist totals.


----------



## Dre

You know you're one of those guys I only see when they're saying something negative about someone...why be such a crab

That's not something that's breaking news


----------



## GrandKenyon6

He's a Knick. I want him to fail. He played really well tonight though.


----------



## futuristxen

Good bounce back game for him.


----------



## carrrnuttt

Here's an interesting article from Slam Online about Lin's true athleticism: http://www.slamonline.com/online/nba/2012/03/life-in-the-fast-lane/



> So how fast is Jeremy Lin?
> 
> BAM gives three numbers: average speed, start speed, and top-end speed. BAM translates this into miles per hour. Average speed is calculated by an algorithm that averages start speed and top speed. Start speed is the first burst of speed, the acceleration phase. Top speed is shifting gears out of the acceleration to one’s peak speed. Here’s how Lin’s BAM numbers compare in the 25 yard sprint.
> 
> AVERAGE SPEED
> 
> Jeremy Lin: 16.66 mph
> 
> Derrick Rose: 16.60 mph
> 
> John Wall: 16.48 mph
> 
> Kyrie Irving: 15.67 mph
> 
> Lin wins this battle.
> 
> START SPEED
> 
> Lin: 13.93 mph
> 
> Wall: 13.25 mph
> 
> Irving: 12.64 mph
> 
> For Rose, BAM has only average speed data.
> 
> Lin wins this battle too.
> 
> TOP SPEED
> 
> Lin: 18.85 mph
> 
> Wall: 19.30 mph
> 
> Irving: 18.74 mph
> 
> Lin comes in second to Wall.
> 
> Lin’s speed, combined with his court skills and his basketball intelligence, make his emergence as an effective NBA player a little less surprising. It also explains why he’s made NBA teams, even if he was eventually released with very little playing time. To get an NBA contract means scouts and coaches were sufficiently impressed.
> 
> “Speed and acceleration are key components of athletic success,” Brungardt explains. “Standardized testing and BAM’s added data points for start speed and top speed give scouts the information they need to evaluate a player’s athleticism. The numbers show that speed-wise, Lin is in the elite ballpark.”
> Is speed, plus four years of college ball, the new formula for NBA success? Has Lin cracked the code? Are there more Jeremy Lins out there? Regardless, we have one more piece of the Lin puzzle. He’s fast.


----------



## 29380

THE LINDEX: Introducing your one-stop shopping for all things Jeremy Lin.


----------



## Dre

seifer0406 said:


> The Knicks had no problems offensively last year with Billups at the point. If my memory is right they were top 5 in off efficiency.
> 
> Look, it's still a D'antoni team and the guy is an offense genius as long as he has some form of point guard play. *If the Knicks offense doesn't work with Melo it's Lin's problem not Melo's.*


You sure about that?


----------



## 29380




----------



## Dre

Woodson is signing his release papers with that statement. If an offensive guy like D'Antoni can't make it work how are you


----------



## Diable

Lin was running the offense. If you're going to run an offense which is largely based on the high P&R you need spacing. Melo is not running that offense, he's doing his own thing and ****ing up the offense by being in the wrong place. You owe him 65 million dollars and all he wants to do is get 25 field goal attempts without any regard to wins or losses.


----------



## Kneejoh

****ing Woodson, great logic. "Why promote team basketball when we can play 2 on 5?" I'm reading stuff that if it was up to him entirely he wouldn't even play Lin but that's there's too much influence not to. How does a guy that watched Lin for an entire month do the things he did, think that he actually isn't that good. 



> He prefers veterans to rookies. He wants the offense to run through his stars. He will run most of his plays for Carmelo Anthony and Amar’e Stoudemire. None of this bodes well for Lin. “Woody’s inclination would not be to play him,” said a person who has worked with Woodson. New York Times


----------



## Dre

Let's not even talk about this guy like he's more than an interim. These are the types of mistakes that get people let go, and he will be next this offseason. That's why he's just an assistant.


----------



## Diable

Woodson is almost certainly doing and saying what Dolan told him to say and do. Melo is the new offensive coordinator on that team. Maybe next year they pay him another five million a year to be the head coach.


----------



## MemphisX

LoLinsanity.

Yep, it is all Melo's fault. He has such a poor track record compared to Jeremy Superstar.


----------



## Diable

Lin is making the minimum. You can not blame him for the losses. Melo is making the maximum. What is that like sixty times what Lin makes? Exactly what is Melo's track record in New York? I think it's about 30% isn't it?

If you're really a superstar you get the credit and the blame. There isn't any credit in New York right now. If Melo is really a superstar, then there's plenty of talent on that Knicks roster too.


----------



## seifer0406

Dre said:


> You sure about that?


Yeah, I didn't think Melo was that selfish. It's like he tried to play with Lin for like 3 games and just went f it, I'm going to do whatever to get rid of D'Antoni.

I still think that the Knicks problem was more on the defensive end though. Those few games with Chandler out were embarrassing.


----------



## seifer0406

Diable said:


> Lin is making the minimum. You can not blame him for the losses. Melo is making the maximum. What is that like sixty times what Lin makes? Exactly what is Melo's track record in New York? I think it's about 30% isn't it?
> 
> If you're really a superstar you get the credit and the blame. There isn't any credit in New York right now. If Melo is really a superstar, then there's plenty of talent on that Knicks roster too.


I do think Lin has to take some of the blame. Teams have figured him out and have been exploiting his weaknesses. Besides the turnovers the guy is one of the worst defensive starting PGs in the league. Deron/Parker/Jennings/Rose and to a lesser extent guys like Calderon and Vasquez all had great games against Lin.


----------



## jayk009

New York Knicks will always be a joke...


----------



## Hyperion

MemphisX said:


> LoLinsanity.
> 
> Yep, it is all Melo's fault. He has such a poor track record compared to Jeremy Superstar.


In New York? yeah, he does.


----------



## Hyperion

seifer0406 said:


> The Knicks had no problems offensively last year with Billups at the point. If my memory is right they were top 5 in off efficiency.
> 
> Look, it's still a D'antoni team and the guy is an offense genius as long as he has some form of point guard play. If the Knicks offense doesn't work with Melo it's Lin's problem not Melo's.


You mean for all 20 games Billups was in uniform? The offense went from good to average with their only wins coming against tanking teams. They were 8-10 with Billups and Melo. 8-14 if you include the playoffs. They beat the Nets(x2), Cavs, Raptors, Pacers and 76ers. 

So they actually murdered the team by making that trade for Melo. They went from 34-30 to 42-40 for the season. This season with Melo they're 13-20. Without him they're 6-4. 

However, it's Lin's fault that they're not winning right now.


Note: Without Amare they're 5-1.


----------



## Pioneer10

The Knicks simply plays better when it is focused on Lin and Chandler.


----------



## ChosenFEW

yup, back to back blow out games and carmelo is avg like 14 points in both. the knicks dont need offense, they just need to want to play defense.


----------



## MemphisX

Diable said:


> Lin is making the minimum. You can not blame him for the losses. Melo is making the maximum. What is that like sixty times what Lin makes? Exactly what is Melo's track record in New York? I think it's about 30% isn't it?
> 
> If you're really a superstar you get the credit and the blame. There isn't any credit in New York right now. If Melo is really a superstar, then there's plenty of talent on that Knicks roster too.


:shaq:If you are playing, you are responsible.


----------



## Diable

Unless you're Melo?


----------



## seifer0406

Hyperion said:


> You mean for all 20 games Billups was in uniform? The offense went from good to average with their only wins coming against tanking teams. They were 8-10 with Billups and Melo. 8-14 if you include the playoffs. They beat the Nets(x2), Cavs, Raptors, Pacers and 76ers.
> 
> So they actually murdered the team by making that trade for Melo. They went from 34-30 to 42-40 for the season. This season with Melo they're 13-20. Without him they're 6-4.
> 
> However, it's Lin's fault that they're not winning right now.
> 
> 
> Note: Without Amare they're 5-1.


Like I said, you guys are right about Melo. I never thought he was this big of a cancer and the last few weeks really changed my opinion of him. Last year with Billups the offense wasn't nearly as bad as the past few weeks after Melo returned albeit the sample size was small.

And let me clarify, I do agree that the majority of the blame should be on Melo. The guy killed both the offense and defense after he returned. It's hard to place the blame on Lin since he's not expected to perform the way he did when the whole Linsanity started.


----------



## lindapaul

*How about Lin in NBA? what do you think about him?*

How about Lin in NBA? what do you think about him?
He is a new star in the coming two months in NBA area. what do you think about him? Hero? marvelous? :clap:


----------



## thaKEAF

*Re: How about Lin in NBA? what do you think about him?*

:gay:


----------



## Ben

*Re: How about Lin in NBA? what do you think about him?*

marvelous


----------



## e-monk

*Re: How about Lin in NBA? what do you think about him?*

I prefer pepsi but many people like coke and there are those who would rather have rc


----------



## Bogg

*Re: How about Lin in NBA? what do you think about him?*



e-monk said:


> I prefer pepsi but many people like coke and there are those who would rather have rc


That's what we're doing to anyone with broken English now?


----------



## e-monk

*Re: How about Lin in NBA? what do you think about him?*

I dont know so much about the broken english? how about 2 months the late to the dance, not to mention kind of inane and too lazy to look at the forums and see if there might already be like 8 different Lin threads


----------



## 29380

*Jeremy Lin to have knee surgery
*


> NEW YORK -- The New York Knicks announced before the Cleveland Cavaliers game on Saturday night that starting point guard Jeremy Lin will be out approximately six weeks with a small chronic meniscal tear in his left knee, based on an MRI exam.
> 
> Lin will have arthrosopic surgery early next week in New York to repair the injury.
> 
> Lin has missed the past three games with what the team was calling a sore left knee, but there was a sense something could be more serious when he went for an MRI. In addition, Lin did not address the media in Atlanta on Friday night, leading to speculation the secrecy of the MRI results revealed something worse, which is now the case.
> 
> Baron Davis, who aggravated his hamstring against the Hawks, will continue to be the starter. Coach Mike Woodson, addressing reporters before the Cavaliers game, said it will be unlikely the team signs any point guards. In addition to Davis and Mike Bibby off the bench, Woodson said Toney Douglas can expect to see an increased role.


----------



## Dre

What a whirlwind. From two SI covers to relative obscurity to knee surgery in..two months?


----------



## Pay Ton

*Waiting for the "Linjured" articles on ESPN.com*


----------



## c_dog

6 weeks? brandon roy came back in like.. 7 days! well might as well take his time so he doesn't end up like roy i suppose.


----------



## Dre

Pay Ton said:


> *Waiting for the "Linjured" articles on ESPN.com*


Bad Fortune :raised_ey


----------



## Pay Ton

Dre said:


> Bad Fortune :raised_ey


You're playing?!?!

...

Browsing...

...

...damn. Did you just duck tan me, too?


----------



## gi0rdun

6 weeks... He'll be back in time for the playoffs if the Knicks make it. If the Knicks win this season that would be one hell of a story. From the early season struggles, Linsanity, D'Antoni/Woodson, all sorts of ups and downs...


----------



## Dre

Win what??


----------



## 29380

Dre said:


> Win what??


The lottery. :stern:


----------



## M.V.W.

Dre said:


> Bad Fortune :raised_ey


:laugh:


----------



## thaKEAF

Dre said:


> Win what??


:laugh:


----------

